# Saluti da preliminari.net



## Nunzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

Salve,

innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti della board ed in primis l'Admin che mi ha dato l'autorizzazione a scrivere, ovviamente oltre ai saluti, questo post "pubblicitario".

Volevo segnalarvi la nascita di un nuovo forum con annesso blog chiamato* www.preliminari.net*/*community*

Il tutto è online da soli 6 giorni, ma già conta un discreto numero di post ed articoli nel portale.

Il presente messaggio è rivolto, oltre alla sua pubblicità, a cercare eventuali utenti che in qualche modo iscrivendosi al forum possano aiutarmi a farlo crescere un po in modo da avere un'idea più precisa riguardo i temi affrontati nel portale in modo da poterli eventualmente modificare/aggiungere o addirittura cancellare nel caso per un qualsiasi motivo non vadano bene.

Spero che a qualcuno di voi piaccia l'argomento trattato e possa registrarsi per darmi una mano.

Rinnovo i saluti a tutti gli utenti ed anche al carissimo Admin (che peraltro ci conosciamo da tanto tempo  ) il quale mi ha gentilmente dato  l'OK per questo post.

Saluti,
Nunzio


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti della board ed in primis l'Admin che mi ha dato l'autorizzazione a scrivere, ovviamente oltre ai saluti, questo post "pubblicitario".
> 
> ...



Nunzio benvenuto. Quanto paghi se mi registro?

P.S. aspetto di leggere una conferma dell'admin.


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2013)

preliminari.net?


Non si palerà mica di sesso,vero?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> preliminari.net?
> 
> 
> Non si palerà mica di sesso,vero?



Mi ma la testa sempre la batte. La testa.


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2013)

beh, si parla di un sacco di cose.
Ho letto l'articolo sulla virilità...(per lui)


ma se mi iscrivo devo promettere di comportarmi bene?



Vi avverto sono in super scemite. Porno tra l'altro.
Adesso scrivo un articolo anche io.

la virilità (per Tebe)



Vietato ai minori, ovvio


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, si parla di un sacco di cose.
> Ho letto l'articolo sulla virilità...(per lui)
> 
> 
> ...



Difficilmente vengo attizzato da un discorso, ma descrivere, la "virilità" intesa in una donna, come sensualità  potenza nel letto,saperci fare etc, mmmm mi attizza. Ma detto ciò mi fermo. :scared:


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti della board ed in primis l'Admin che mi ha dato l'autorizzazione a scrivere, ovviamente oltre ai saluti, questo post "pubblicitario".
> 
> ...


in che lingua scrivete le recensioni?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti della board ed in primis l'Admin che mi ha dato l'autorizzazione a scrivere, ovviamente oltre ai saluti, questo post "pubblicitario".
> 
> ...


Bello sai...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti della board ed in primis l'Admin che mi ha dato l'autorizzazione a scrivere, ovviamente oltre ai saluti, questo post "pubblicitario".
> 
> ...




ho dato una sbirciata molto velocemente....


sembra interessante


----------



## Nunzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nunzio benvenuto. Quanto paghi se mi registro?
> 
> P.S. aspetto di leggere una conferma dell'admin.


Veramente la mia intenzione non era di pagare nessuno almeno in questo momento. Po se si rendesse necessario quan'ora ci fossero ulteriori utenti privi di idee nell'apertura delle discussioni se ne può discutere privatamente.

Per quanto riguarda la conferma che attendi puoi anche scrivere tu privatamente all'admin. E' lo stesso di vbulletin.it in cui sono moderatore 



Tebe ha detto:


> preliminari.net?
> 
> 
> Non si palerà mica di sesso,vero?
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> in che lingua scrivete le recensioni?


Se parli dele recensioni nel portale quelle riferite ad un cibo ed un rossetto se non erro che si chiamano RECENSIONE 1 e RECENSIONE 2 sono solo delle prove. Mi rendo conto però che è meglio non metterli, ma la struttura del portale la sto modificando in continuazione per cercare di tenere impaginato tutto al meglio 

Se vuoi aiutarmi sei il/la benvenuto/ta




Tebe ha detto:


> beh, si parla di un sacco di cose.
> Ho letto l'articolo sulla virilità...(per lui)
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende cosa intendi per conportarti bene.
Personalmente credo che in un forum ci debbano essere varie tipologie di persone con vari caratteri.

Essere tutti uguali  non va bene. Ci vuole il serio, lo spudorato, ecc. ecc.

Come ti ho detto prima l'importante è che le discussioni per un motivo o per un altro non decadano poi nel volgare o in insulti tra gli utenti.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bello sai...


Grazie.

-----------

Ringrazio cmq tutti quelli che fino ad ora hanno cmq partecipato alla discussione e spero che qualcuno di voi vorrà registrarsi


----------



## Nunzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho dato una sbirciata molto velocemente....
> 
> 
> sembra interessante


Magari fai un pensioro per la registrazione al forum.

Ho bisogno di un po utenti per auemntare notevolmente il numero delle discussioni aperte e dei messaggi.

Purtroppo iniziare un forum è semper complicato ma è già tanto che lo stiate apprezzando come idea


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Magari fai un pensioro per la registrazione al forum.
> 
> Ho bisogno di un po utenti per auemntare notevolmente il numero delle discussioni aperte e dei messaggi.
> 
> Purtroppo iniziare un forum è semper complicato ma è già tanto che lo stiate apprezzando come idea


I siti a potenziali luci rosse vanno sempre a gonfie vele ... a differenza di questo dove però si può scrivere cazzo e puttana senza censura :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I siti a potenziali luci rosse vanno sempre a gonfie vele ... a differenza di questo dove però si può scrivere cazzo e puttana senza censura :rotfl:




ma dici che mi bannano se vado da loro?
tipo come da cattolici romani?



paura


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2013)

mmhhh poi vado a curiosare


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per conportarti bene.
> Personalmente credo che in un forum ci debbano essere varie tipologie di persone con vari caratteri.
> 
> Essere tutti uguali  non va bene. Ci vuole il serio, lo spudorato, ecc. ecc.
> ...


Io sono spudorata e civetta, non insulto nessuno ma raramente faccio filtri.
Ogni tanto sono un pò (poco) scaricatore di porto e uso un italiano allegorico.
Sono  allergica alle imposizioni e ai so tutto io, mangio le cavallette fritte e faccio uso di toy con somma soddisfazione.
Vorrei avere un amante ma non si batte chiodo, anche perchè faccio i test preliminari di cultura generale e se passano quelli controllo il resto e difficilmente superanmo le domande di storia, per me basilari, come l'italiano.

poi vediamo...
a si.
Sono quasi perennemente in cretinite.

Se vuoi fare un sito serio allora è meglio che stia alla larga.










E invece no!
vengo a smuovere un pò le acque!!!

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nunzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè mai dovremmo bannarti ?

Al momento non c'è ancora un reale regolamento ma solo dei consgili su come utilizzare la board.

Il regolamento lo scriverò in seguito anche in funzione del target di messaggi che si avranno tra i vari utenti sempre in funzione di quello che è il tema del sito.

Non possa bannare un utente solo perchè magari scrive ... "il mio ragazzo non me la lecca" (scusatemi il termine volgare). in fin dei conto il forum è un forum dove si discute di preliminari sessuali, mica siamo in chiesa. poi ognuno ha il suo modo di esprimersi 

ma questi sono problematiche che comq potremo affrontare qualora tu decida di registrarti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Gennaio 2013)

magari passo a vedere. Ma tradimento per ora soddisfa i miei momenti di pausa in ufficio


----------



## Nunzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari passo a vedere. Ma tradimento per ora soddisfa i miei momenti di pausa in ufficio


Ti ringrazio lo stesso a prescindere 

Come ringrazio pubblicamente qui chi si è già registrato ed iniziato a contribuire :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio lo stesso a prescindere
> 
> Come ringrazio pubblicamente qui chi si è già registrato ed iniziato a contribuire :carneval:


aaaaaaargh :rotfl:

ora scappano tutti a trovarsi un trombamico/a ...


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio lo stesso a prescindere
> 
> Come ringrazio pubblicamente qui chi si è già registrato ed iniziato a contribuire :carneval:



è inutile che metti la faccina giullarina, il cunnilingus è una cosa seria che ti credi?






esorcizzatemi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è inutile che metti la faccina giullarina, il cunnilingus è una cosa seria che ti credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti devo comprare una pietra di sale?


----------



## Nunzio (6 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aaaaaaargh :rotfl:
> 
> ora scappano tutti a trovarsi un trombamico/a ...


guarda fossero tutte come lei i forum si riempirebbero di contenuti in pochissimo tempo. Ha scitto più lei in un giorno che tutti gli altri da quando il forum è nato .



Tebe ha detto:


> è inutile che metti la faccina giullarina, il cunnilingus è una cosa seria che ti credi?
> 
> 
> esorcizzatemi.


Si si certo che lo è. Ho messo la faccina giullarina semplicemente non mi aspettavo come primo post quello ch hai fatto. Ma va benissimo così almeno si rompe il ghiaccio prima ed io non ho problemi a parlarne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> guarda fossero tutte come lei i forum si riempirebbero di contenuti in pochissimo tempo. Ha scitto più lei in un giorno che tutti gli altri da quando il forum è nato .
> 
> 
> 
> Si si certo che lo è. Ho messo la faccina giullarina semplicemente non mi aspettavo come primo post quello ch hai fatto. Ma va benissimo così almeno si rompe il ghiaccio prima ed io non ho problemi a parlarne


Infatti io temo...
Il sorpasso della tebastra...

Il bello è che poi parla con ancora più parole di quando scrive eh?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Gennaio 2013)

oddio... ho iniziato a leggere e mi sembra Cioè!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio... ho iniziato a leggere e mi sembra Cioè!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Speriamo che non si metta come quella volta che con quelli di superzeta assaltammo il forum delle girlpowers...
Fu una mattanza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nunzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Prego assaltateci pure che al momento mi fate un grosso favore 

Forse non siamo una diligenza appetibile :mexican: ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Speriamo che non si metta come quella volta che con quelli di superzeta assaltammo il forum delle girlpowers...
> Fu una mattanza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: Mi hai fatto ricordare quando noi di manicomio assaltamo forum casti e puri..... :rotfl:

Un ban dietro l'altro.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio... ho iniziato a leggere e mi sembra Cioè!!!
> 
> :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Prego assaltateci pure che al momento mi fate un grosso favore
> 
> Forse non siamo una diligenza appetibile :mexican: ?



Bello il tuo avatar...
Nunzio 
non essere ingordo
a suo tempo approderò là...

Ma credimi
Con la Tebastra

avete fatto il colpo da 90 eh?

Lei è un grosso calibro 

Ed è una donna
la cui mona
ne ha viste di tutti i colori...

Sai parvemi il tuo sito, na roba troppo da femmine....

Non vorrei capirare là e poi mi ritrovo i masculi che mi cojonano...che so un Ultimo, un lui, un Lothar...

Casso se viene Lothar...

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Che dici ci siano fagiane là nei preliminari?


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

chi si è già iscritto?

tebe, lothar, chi altri?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

io per ora sto solo leggendo.... dovrebbero essersi iscritti Gas, Lothar e Tebe


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bello il tuo avatar...
> Nunzio
> non essere ingordo
> a suo tempo approderò là...
> ...



haahhah ciao amico...ci sono gia'stato e iscritto..pare molto interessante ci sono solo donne,da quel che capisco..spero di non fare una fagianata come venerdi'..ascolta..inseguo tipa annoiata dal matrimonio..lei becca,ma al secondo messaggio capisce lucciole per lanterne e mi banna.insomma mi iscrivo con altro nick,chiarisco e ricominciamo..be'nn salta fuori che ci siamo gia'parlati 2 anni fa'??? e che io ho ancor il suo cell....
dimmi amico si puo'o sono tordo???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> haahhah ciao amico...ci sono gia'stato e iscritto..pare molto interessante *ci sono solo donne*,da quel che capisco..spero di non fare una fagianata come venerdi'..ascolta..inseguo tipa annoiata dal matrimonio..lei becca,ma al secondo messaggio capisce lucciole per lanterne e mi banna.insomma mi iscrivo con altro nick,chiarisco e ricominciamo..be'nn salta fuori che ci siamo gia'parlati 2 anni fa'??? e che io ho ancor il suo cell....
> dimmi amico si puo'o sono tordo???


E' quello che dicevo. Ma alla fine è un bene che chi vuole solo trombare se ne va a cercare altri lidi. Così saremo più accoglienti quando tornerete, assieme al vostro partner, a chiederci consiglio delle vostre vite rovinate per via delle troppe agitazioni sotto cintura :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo. Ma alla fine è un bene che chi vuole solo trombare se ne va a cercare altri lidi. Così saremo più accoglienti quando tornerete, assieme al vostro partner, a chiederci consiglio delle vostre vite rovinate per via delle troppe agitazioni sotto cintura :rotfl:


Lothar escluso. Logicamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lothar escluso. Logicamente :mrgreen:


Quando verrà scoperto potrà usufruire del vantaggio di essere già iscritto


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo. Ma alla fine è un bene che chi vuole solo trombare se ne va a cercare altri lidi. Così saremo più accoglienti quando tornerete, assieme al vostro partner, a chiederci consiglio delle vostre vite rovinate per via delle troppe agitazioni sotto cintura :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> haahhah ciao amico...ci sono gia'stato e iscritto..pare molto interessante ci sono solo donne,da quel che capisco..spero di non fare una fagianata come venerdi'..ascolta..inseguo tipa annoiata dal matrimonio..lei becca,ma al secondo messaggio capisce lucciole per lanterne e mi banna.insomma mi iscrivo con altro nick,chiarisco e ricominciamo..be'nn salta fuori che ci siamo gia'parlati 2 anni fa'??? e che io ho ancor il suo cell....
> dimmi amico si puo'o sono tordo???


Nulla possiamo contro il maleficio ricordatelo...
Ma ti hanno già bannato...
Cioè siamo ridotti male...
Le fagiane magnano la volpe...
Beccano la volpe 
ed illa
fugge...

Sai con te è sempre stato facile capire lucciole per lanterne...

Io ti capisco 

solo perchè

vissi ivi

e portavo le ragazze

sul monte delle formiche...no?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo. Ma alla fine è un bene che chi vuole solo trombare se ne va a cercare altri lidi. Così saremo più accoglienti quando tornerete, assieme al vostro partner, a chiederci consiglio delle vostre vite rovinate per via delle troppe agitazioni sotto cintura :rotfl:



daiiiii Capo..ma non capisci l'ironia??'secondo te mi sono iscritto (e poi chissa'se mai ci andro') per quello???.. allora punto primo di donne ne ho anche troppe(te ne mando una??) ..secondo,e lo sai bene.....mai mi sono dato da fare qua'dentro..quindi Eccelso Admin..chiedi venia....se no potresti venire colpito dalla saetta lothariana..:mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

caro Nunzio
ma qua noi si sa già tutto sui preliminari
sono noiosissimi, ce l'ha detto Minerva:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Nunzio
> ma qua noi si sa già tutto sui preliminari
> sono noiosissimi, ce l'ha detto Minerva:carneval:





:scared:

Ho problemi alla connessione, se non mi leggete per qualche  tempo sapete il perchè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Ho problemi alla connessione, se non mi leggete per qualche tempo sapete il perchè.



Minerva scapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Nunzio
> ma qua noi si sa già tutto sui preliminari
> sono noiosissimi, ce l'ha detto Minerva:carneval:


ciao cara :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minerva scapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :mrgreen:



Sto mettendo le scarpe da tennis! che poi deve scappare free non io aòh! :mrgreen:

Ma per rispondere al tuo blog e scriverti stardo stronzo etc.... come si fa? forse bisogna mandare una richiesta d'amicizia prima ? 

Dopo chiaramente vengono gli insulti. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao cara :rotfl:



Ecco una maniera per quotare free senza esporsi. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

e perchè mai dovrei scappare?

ho capito male per caso?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai dovrei scappare?
> 
> ho capito male per caso?:rotfl:




:scared::scared:



Il divino chiude la connessione.

Tump 


Tebe :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto mettendo le scarpe da tennis! che poi deve scappare free non io aòh! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma per rispondere al tuo blog e scriverti stardo stronzo etc.... come si fa? forse bisogna mandare una richiesta d'amicizia prima ?
> 
> Dopo chiaramente vengono gli insulti. :mrgreen:


clicca commenta e rispondi! Io scrivo sempre su quello castissimo di tebe ( è inutile che insisti è casto! ) e non ho nessuna amicizia. Ah no ... babsi :mrgreen:
Gli insulti sono sempre graditi. Mi fanno sentire importante


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao cara :rotfl:



ma Oscuro non ha mai indetto un corso sui preliminari?
mandiamoglielo in prestito d'uso per qualche tempo!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Oscuro non ha mai indetto un corso sui preliminari?
> mandiamoglielo in prestito d'uso per qualche tempo!:rotfl:



cioè secondo te Oscuro è un tipo da preliminari? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai messo qualche restrizione...non si può commentare il tuo blog! 
guarda tra le impostazioni


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè secondo te Oscuro è un tipo da preliminari? :rotfl:


Se per preliminari non si inteddesse solo spogliarsi.... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se per preliminari non si inteddesse solo spogliarsi.... :mrgreen:



perchè, che altro bisogna fare?

:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

ma i preliminari per cosa?

























bha, io sono molto timido, mi vorranno?























per questo salto i preliminari, per timidezza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, che altro bisogna fare?
> 
> :rotfl:


trovarlo.... :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiii Capo..ma non capisci l'ironia??'secondo te mi sono iscritto (e poi chissa'se mai ci andro') per quello???.. allora punto primo di donne ne ho anche troppe(te ne mando una??) ..secondo,e lo sai bene.....mai mi sono dato da fare qua'dentro..quindi Eccelso Admin..chiedi venia....se no potresti venire colpito dalla saetta lothariana..:mrgreen:


sì ho capito. io sono cinico :rotfl:


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma....a me non è arrivata nessuna richiesta d'amicizia!!


----------



## pink (7 Gennaio 2013)

e' un forum ancora scarso di maschietti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ma....a me non è arrivata nessuna richiesta d'amicizia!!


Si è vero il conte ha ragione, sei piccola, occhiverdi ci sta provando! ti dice mandami la richiesta d'amicizia! mandala che una volta in M.P.  ti spiego che sono i preliminari. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Preliminari*

Ho voglia

Spogliati

Allarga le gambe

Ahhhhhhhh

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Sigaretta.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è vero il conte ha ragione, sei piccola, occhiverdi ci sta provando! ti dice mandami la richiesta d'amicizia! mandala che una volta in M.P.  ti spiego che sono i preliminari. :mrgreen:


Ultimo.......magari è a te che serve un ripassino che dici?
sai com'è, con l'età che avanza certe cose si possono dimenticare...specie se non le si fa più tutti i giorni...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì ho capito. io sono cinico :rotfl:


Capo scherzi a parte da imprenditore  a imprenditore...non credi che il bacinio di utenza del tuo amico,intendo l'altro sia per forza molto limitato???qua'si esternano tematiche complesse,la',ancora non ho letto niente..ma sui preliminari non ci puoi scrivere tantissimo..no??quindi boooo..lo giudico business strambo e difficile..


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ultimo.......magari è a te che serve un ripassino che dici?
> sai com'è, con l'età che avanza certe cose si possono dimenticare...specie se non le si fa più tutti i giorni...






a claudio, ma frati, sti cosi ci rici, sveggognata. 

Iddu tutti i minuti u fa, chi dici, chiè nun lu capisci ri comu scrivi ca è troppo impegnato a fallo, tantu ca nun po rispunniri subitu, uomo di mondo e di ranni virtù.







































claudio, mi devi un caffè.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ultimo.......magari è a te che serve un ripassino che dici?
> sai com'è, con l'età che avanza certe cose si possono dimenticare...specie se non le si fa più tutti i giorni...



auahauahahahahahahahahh

Cara babsi un uomo maturo ti fa vedere non la luna ma quei satelliti che nel tuo immaginario non esistono nemmeno.  

Non provocarmi perchè io accetto le sfide! porto all'estasi per poi mollarti! 

Quindi che dico? vuoi darmi una ripassatina? proponimelo. Ops magari la frase era come un plurale maiestatis, se così fosse allora dovrei proporre io.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a claudio, ma frati, sti cosi ci rici, sveggognata.
> 
> Iddu tutti i minuti u fa, chi dici, chiè nun lu capisci ri comu scrivi ca è troppo impegnato a fallo, tantu ca nun po rispunniri subitu, uomo di mondo e di ranni virtù.
> 
> ...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: mitico!


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahahahahahahahahh
> 
> Cara babsi un uomo maturo ti fa vedere non la luna ma quei satelliti che nel tuo immaginario non esistono nemmeno.
> 
> ...





brrrrrrraaaaavvvvooooooooooooo


facci virriri cuè l'uomminu! siculu, piacenti!


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> brrrrrrraaaaavvvvooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> facci virriri cuè l'uomminu! siculu, piacenti!


mamma mia regà che dialetto sarebbe, siculo??


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> brrrrrrraaaaavvvvooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> facci virriri cuè l'uomminu! siculu, piacenti!


Compà con tutto il rispetto eh! mi sa che gli farei vedere non soltanto u masculu siculu, ma anche altro. :mrgreen:

babsi colpa di lui se sembra io essere così villano, ma magari ti piace l'uomo rude villano e che faccia il muratore.

In radio hanno detto che il muratore adesso è colui che prende le gentil signore chic!


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mamma mia regà che dialetto sarebbe, siculo??


pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mamma mia regà che dialetto sarebbe, siculo??


tutti i dialetti se non nostri sono incomprensibili....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutti i dialetti se non nostri sono incomprensibili....



Ecco una donna! poche parole tanta verità.


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà con tutto il rispetto eh! mi sa che gli farei vedere non soltanto u masculu siculu, ma anche altro. :mrgreen:
> 
> babsi colpa di lui se sembra io essere così villano, ma magari ti piace l'uomo rude villano e che faccia il muratore.
> 
> In radio hanno detto che il muratore adesso è colui che prende le gentil signore chic!


non mettermi in mezzo alla matassa.



"chi disprezza, compra".


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.



Eh ma scrivi la traduzione, altrimenti è quasi un monologo, nulla levando ai monologhi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.




cazzarola...pur sicula stavolta ho avuto difficoltà anche io....

cambia da regione in regione

per esempio..tu scrivi
"di ri unni ti facci....
io avrei scritto "di unni senza ri...



traduco babsi...

"da qualsiasi luogo ti affacci tu vedi nebbia e brutto tempo....noi altri solo sole e beltempo....


sono stata brava?


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahahahahahahahahh
> 
> Cara babsi un uomo maturo ti fa vedere non la luna ma quei satelliti che nel tuo immaginario non esistono nemmeno.
> 
> ...


caro il mio ultimo se davvero volessi darti una ripassatina t'assicuro che non starei qui a parlarne ma che in caso già staremmo facendo quindi io non provoco ma vedi di star calmino anche te che da uomo maturo quale ti autoproclami dovresti ben sapere che una ragazza a 24 anni è già una donna, non certo una pupettina vogliosa di crescere alle prime armi, quindi se fai battutine sull'insegnare i preliminari non ti do certo corda giocando alla scolaretta imberbe che vuole imparare, IO...
o preferiresti che gioco in quel ruolo?
ho capito, che tenero, ti piacciono accondiscendenti...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non mettermi in mezzo alla matassa.
> 
> 
> 
> "chi disprezza, compra".



Ma quando mai, io mi sono appoggiato a te, semplicemente mi sono appoggiato. :mrgreen:

Non sto disprezzando anzi. 

Vulissi abbiriri si fussuru ru fimmini siddu ti mittissi nto mienzu!


----------



## Annuccia (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco una donna! *poche parole *tanta verità.




e si oggi sono moscia...
non mi volevo alzare dal letto....


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma scrivi la traduzione, altrimenti è quasi un monologo, nulla levando ai monologhi. :mrgreen:



pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.


babsi, si è siciliano:
"perchè, non ti piace, per caso? ovunque dalle tue parti, vedi nebbia e maltempo, noi, sole e buon tempo.



questo per dire che il clima incide anche sul pipino, così lo chiama ultimo, quindi per cui, da noi essendo spesso caldo e soleggiato il pipino funziona sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> caro il mio ultimo se davvero volessi darti una ripassatina t'assicuro che non starei qui a parlarne ma che in caso già staremmo facendo quindi io non provoco ma vedi di star calmino anche te che da uomo maturo quale ti autoproclami dovresti ben sapere che una ragazza a 24 anni è già una donna, non certo una pupettina vogliosa di crescere alle prime armi, quindi se fai battutine sull'insegnare i preliminari non ti do certo corda giocando alla scolaretta imberbe che vuole imparare, IO...
> o preferiresti che gioco in quel ruolo?
> ho capito, che tenero, ti piacciono accondiscendenti...



Bhe babsi qui pro quo, se volessi darti io la ripassatina ? non è una domanda, è una certezza la mia, se voglio prendo. 


Dal pulpito della mia maturità quello sopra. :mrgreen:

Una ragazza diventa donna con l'età anagrafica, ma diventa una pantera se dentro lo è, quindi l'età centra e non centra. 

No che ruoli e ruoli! sta qua il bello! avere quella personalità che ti fa giocare nel momento in cui stai giocando. Tu babsi sai giocare? 

Inutile scrivere che tenero, lo sono quanto basta e con chi mi vuole tenero, sempre che io voglia.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.
> 
> 
> babsi, si è siciliano:
> ...


ahahahahah
se "il pipino" vi funziona sempre spero che non dipenda solo dal sole!!!
e che è, meteoropatico?
se è bel tempo funziona sennò no?:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pirchì, nun ti piaci, piccasu? tu ri unni t'affacci e affacci, viri negghia e malutempu, nuautri suli e bonutempu.
> 
> 
> babsi, si è siciliano:
> ...



:up:


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, io mi sono appoggiato a te, semplicemente mi sono appoggiato. :mrgreen:
> 
> Non sto disprezzando anzi.
> 
> Vulissi abbiriri si fussuru ru fimmini siddu ti mittissi nto mienzu!



il chi disprezza compra era rivolto a lei. Questa signorina qua, mi sembra tanto simile ad AnnaBlume. ma a proposito non è ancora tornata?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il chi disprezza compra era rivolto a lei. Questa signorina qua, mi sembra tanto simile ad AnnaBlume. ma a proposito non è ancora tornata?


:scared:

Naaa babsi è simpaticissima.


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> se "il pipino" vi funziona sempre spero che non dipenda solo dal sole!!!
> e che è, meteoropatico?
> se è bel tempo funziona sennò no?:carneval:


certo, non lo sapevi che i pipini sono come il girasole?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e si oggi sono moscia...
> non mi volevo alzare dal letto....



A chi lo dici!


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Naaa babsi è simpaticissima.


ma è simpaticissima, mi sembra un pochino sulle sue, magari se la tire un pochino di troppo.





  Ma è impressione. Spero.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

Il pipino metereopatico non si può sentire,...solo ultimo e lui potevano tirare fuori una cosa simile! 

babsi non dare retta a sti due scIemi :rotfl:


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe babsi qui pro quo, se volessi darti io la ripassatina ? non è una domanda, è una certezza la mia, se voglio prendo.
> 
> 
> Dal pulpito della mia maturità quello sopra. :mrgreen:
> ...



Ma caro, non c'è bisogno d'aver 40 anni per poter affermare "se voglio, prendo", t'assicuro.
Cheppoi, pure lì, potrei gaiamente smentirti, ma non son certo qui per minare le tue certezze, quindi passiamo oltre.:mrgreen:
Che l'importante nella vita è essere convinti, lo dico sempre io.
:mexican:
Ah, sul neretto ti do completamente ragione, appunto per questo mi son permessa di riprenderti quando hai fatto la battuttina sull'insegnare i preliminari, e da lì è cominciato il tutto.
Giocare?
Ma io so giocare fin troppo bene.
Ma non è questo tempo luogo né contesto, tutto qui.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma è simpaticissima, mi sembra un pochino sulle sue, magari se la tire un pochino di troppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco lo sapevo.
Una c'ha un caratterino un po' così, diciamo non certo deboluccio, e subito scatta la molla del "guardatela, fa la diva, come se la tira..."
No no no e poi NO, regà.
Io son la prima che si prende in giro.
Perchè ce n'è da prendermi in giro, che mi conosco e lo so.
So ironica, demente e paradossale, e che più ne ha più ne metta.
Quindi non fatevi ingannare da sto discorso che è venuto fuori adesso.
Che co Ultimo è scattata la gara sul chi fa il più figo perchè m'ha provocato con quella storia del "TI INSEGNO IO I PRELIMINARI", e dai, ammettetelo, che anche voi avreste risposto per le rime mettendo a cuccia il can che abbaia ma non morde (altra frecciatina per Ultimo :mexican


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il chi disprezza compra era rivolto a lei. Questa signorina qua, mi sembra tanto simile ad AnnaBlume. ma a proposito non è ancora tornata?


C'ho come l'impressione che sta tipa qua non vi sta tanto simpatica...


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Naaa babsi è simpaticissima.


:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

E come disse Henry Miller
nel sacro testo 
Opus Pistorum

Si dimena come cento bisce...

Comunque io adoro il dialetto siciliano tutto in u...e le cadenze del parlato...

Con sta O gigantesca con cui mi si dice...CooooOnte...

E poi mi fanno morire i passati remoti...

Cu fu?

Io c'avevo il prof. di Paleografia Musicale che era Catanese...
Le sue audio dispense...
Corso di Paleografia musicale...
Suonava come...

Quescione di onore fu...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ma....a me non è arrivata nessuna richiesta d'amicizia!!



ops... hai ragione era Maya :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Capo scherzi a parte da imprenditore  a imprenditore...non credi che il bacinio di utenza del tuo amico,intendo l'altro sia per forza molto limitato???qua'si esternano tematiche complesse,la',ancora non ho letto niente..ma sui preliminari non ci puoi scrivere tantissimo..no??quindi boooo..lo giudico business strambo e difficile..


Se intendi che tradimento.net sia un business, allora sei sulla strada sbagliata. Ecco i conti, per te e per chi pensa che sia una gran figata:

Spese annuali (2012): *€1134*
Rinnovo dominio: €14
Server dedicato (60% delle risorse "mangiate" da tradi): €1200 (€720)
Articoli (€50 l'uno): €400

Guadagni annuali (2012): *€468*
Banner imprese: €288
Banner Google: €180

Differenza: oltre €650 di tasca mia. Alla faccia del business. Quindi puoi capire quanto ci tengo al forum e alla gente che ci va, e più che ci vanno aumenta forse un po' il guadagno, ma prima che si parli di business, bisogna superare 1000 utenti attivi (contro gli 80 di ora). Anche perché aumentando gli utenti ci sarà da spendere ancora nei server


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahahahahahahahahh
> 
> Cara babsi un uomo maturo ti fa vedere non la luna ma quei satelliti che nel tuo immaginario non esistono nemmeno.
> 
> ...



SUPER QUOTONE!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2013)

so semplicemente che non m'interesso di questi argomenti pruriginosi con compiaciuto interesse dall'età di sedici anni ; questo non vuole certo dire che per gli altri debba essere la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> so semplicemente che non m'interesso di questi argomenti pruriginosi con compiaciuto interesse dall'età di sedici anni ; questo non vuole certo dire che per gli altri debba essere la stessa cosa.


Bentrovata mia cara. Passate bene le feste?


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bentrovata mia cara. Passate bene le feste?


sì, parecchio, grazie...così spero anche per te


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se intendi che .................etc etc ......... gli utenti ci sarà da spendere ancora nei server



se pensi, collettiamo un pochino e reintegriamo l'ammanco.


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

*minerva*

ma perchè non appena arrivi tu, scappano tutti via, codardi. Non hanno la sfrontatezza di dirti quello che pensano.
a proposito, quanti anni hai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se intendi che tradimento.net sia un business, allora sei sulla strada sbagliata. Ecco i conti, per te e per chi pensa che sia una gran figata:
> 
> Spese annuali (2012): *€1134*
> Rinnovo dominio: €14
> ...


Ma non potresti abilitare delle donazioni via paypal?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma perchè non appena arrivi tu, scappano tutti via, codardi. Non hanno la sfrontatezza di dirti quello che pensano.
> a proposito, quanti anni hai?


Che domanda inelegante da fare ad una signora. Mi meraviglio di lei... cioè di lui... insomma hai capito.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2013)

credo di averlo detto svariate volte:quarantanove.
vado volentieri a fare altro, buona continuazione , non è mia abitudine disturbare


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo di averlo detto svariate volte:quarantanove.
> vado volentieri a fare altro, buona continuazione , non è mia abitudine disturbare



ma a me non disturbi, assolutamente. però non capisco il perchè succeda che ogni volta dicano...... "se arrivasse minerva" oppure "oddio, minerva" e cose simili. secondo te, perchè.


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che domanda inelegante da fare ad una signora. Mi meraviglio di lei... cioè di lui... insomma hai capito.




sei all'antica.

 Tu?


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo di averlo detto svariate volte:quarantanove.
> vado volentieri a fare altro, buona continuazione , non è mia abitudine disturbare



ciao cara! 
come va?


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma non potresti abilitare delle donazioni via paypal?



giusto!
io ti dono il mio cuore!:inlove:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se intendi che tradimento.net sia un business, allora sei sulla strada sbagliata. Ecco i conti, per te e per chi pensa che sia una gran figata:
> 
> Spese annuali (2012): *€1134*
> Rinnovo dominio: €14
> ...



Admin dovremmo parlare la stessa lingua..visto che se vado in cima alla mia collina..quasi quasi ti vedo..invece no
Non pensavo al guadagno monetario,lo so che queste attivita'non rendono..mica sono un patacca..intendevo in termini di''clienti''.Immagino  che il tuo sito abbia un numero di contatti ben diverso,da quello dell'amico Nunzio.
Per carita'..ottimo sito come il tuo,immagino.. perche'visto 3 minuti..ma complicato come tematiche.at salut


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Admin dovremmo parlare la stessa lingua..visto che se vado in cima alla mia collina..quasi quasi ti vedo..invece no
> Non pensavo al guadagno monetario,lo so che queste attivita'non rendono..mica sono un patacca..intendevo in termini di''clienti''.Immagino  che il tuo sito abbia un numero di contatti ben diverso,da quello dell'amico Nunzio.
> Per carita'..ottimo sito come il tuo,immagino.. perche'visto 3 minuti..ma complicato come tematiche.at salut


i preliminari sono complicati?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao cara!
> come va?




:leccaculo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei all'antica.
> 
> Tu?


L'eleganza non passa mica mai di moda.
....





Lui... da come l'hai messa giù *sembrava  
*che tu volessi attaccare Minerva o perlomeno essere poco... carino con lei.
E datosi che leggendo oggi tra le righe ho il dubbio che il parrucchiere le abbia cannato la nuance l'ultima volta:mrgreen:... volevo ammorbidire i toni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se pensi, collettiamo un pochino e reintegriamo l'ammanco.





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma non potresti abilitare delle donazioni via paypal?


Basterebbe invitare i rispettivi partner "dismessi" per ravvivare il forum ... uhm ... pensandoci però non è una buona soluzione 

Ci ho pensato a PayPal, ma sono sempre in conflitto con il buon senso ... che mi suggerisce di attendere che prima o poi questo forum prende il volo e parte veramente. Se guardiamo bene, quanti forum ci sono ancora, e quanto poco si può dire senza scrostare qualcuno e soprattutto il sacrosanto regolamento?

Sta per finire Facebook, finiscono i blog, Youtube è diventato uno "spammaio", e poi, dove si può ancora discutere? C'è scrivere.it, che raggruppa un po' tutto e tutti, ma è troppo versatile e comunque ha perso tanto terreno, perché si sono stancati anche loro. Penso che siamo davvero in pochi.

Magari si dovrebbe trovare una formula più ampia, per dare più spazio agli Off Topic, ma comunque è difficile; l'abbiamo visto nel passato con le varie stanze personalizzate, che alla fine hanno esaurito le persone invece di incentivarle.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> giusto!
> io ti dono il mio cuore!:inlove:


Mi amor :inlove:

che dono meraviglioso :inlove:

(violini, violini everywhere ...)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Admin dovremmo parlare la stessa lingua..visto che se vado in cima alla mia collina..quasi quasi ti vedo..invece no
> Non pensavo al guadagno monetario,lo so che queste attivita'non rendono..mica sono un patacca..intendevo in termini di''clienti''.Immagino  che il tuo sito abbia un numero di contatti ben diverso,da quello dell'amico Nunzio.
> Per carita'..ottimo sito come il tuo,immagino.. perche'visto 3 minuti..ma complicato come tematiche.at salut


Ho l'agenda vuota, per scelta. I miei contatti si contanto su una mano. La vità così è molto semplice


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi amor :inlove:
> 
> che dono meraviglioso :inlove:
> 
> (violini, violini everywhere ...)



fa parte dei preliminari:inlove:
devi vedere il resto che roba!:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe invitare i rispettivi partner "dismessi" per ravvivare il forum ... uhm ... pensandoci però non è una buona soluzione
> 
> Ci ho pensato a PayPal, ma sono sempre in conflitto con il buon senso ... che mi suggerisce di attendere che prima o poi questo forum prende il volo e parte veramente. Se guardiamo bene, quanti forum ci sono ancora, e quanto poco si può dire senza scrostare qualcuno e soprattutto il sacrosanto regolamento?
> 
> ...


Si, concordo sul fatto che di forum liberi non ce ne siano;
Se, da una parte, su quelli più frequentati non è facile inserirsi, su quelli strettamente tematici è ben difficile poter anche sparare due minchiate per non incorrere nell'off topic.

Sul fatto che Facebook stia per finire non ne sono convinto .... magari verrà destituito da qualche altra piattaforma,
ma non a breve ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> fa parte dei preliminari:inlove:
> *devi vedere il resto che roba!:mrgreen:*




:inlove:

Io adoro i preliminari :inlove:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe invitare i rispettivi partner "dismessi" per ravvivare il forum ... uhm ... pensandoci però non è una buona soluzione
> 
> Ci ho pensato a PayPal, ma sono sempre in conflitto con il buon senso ... che mi suggerisce di attendere che prima o poi questo forum prende il volo e parte veramente. Se guardiamo bene, quanti forum ci sono ancora, e quanto poco si può dire senza scrostare qualcuno e soprattutto il sacrosanto regolamento?
> 
> ...



potresti togliere la serrata ai non registrati, per es.
ti potrebbe convincere una formula matematica che evidenzi, in questo periodo, quanti visitino e quanti scrivono, rispetto a prima
applicando la passione per la matematica, non dovrebbe essere difficile ricavarla
passo...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Io adoro i preliminari :inlove:


:inlove:


ehm...sigaretta?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> potresti togliere la serrata ai non registrati, per es.
> ti potrebbe convincere una formula matematica che evidenzi, in questo periodo, quanti visitino e quanti scrivono, rispetto a prima
> applicando la passione per la matematica, non dovrebbe essere difficile ricavarla
> passo...:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma se come ha lasciato la possibilità di scrivere ai non registrati è stata na polemica dietro l'altra eh?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> ehm...sigaretta?:rotfl:


Di già 

Comunque ok, una sigaretta non si rifiuta mai, poi in dolce compagnia 

:inlove:


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma se come ha lasciato la possibilità di scrivere ai non registrati è stata na polemica dietro l'altra eh?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl:

appunto, una formula chiarirebbe tutto, no?
chi siamo noi per obiettare alle leggi della matematica?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'eleganza non passa mica mai di moda.
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



perchè mai, no no. assolutamente. nessun attacco. scherzavo, spero minerva abbia capito.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Il pipino metereopatico non si può sentire,...solo ultimo e lui potevano tirare fuori una cosa simile!
> 
> babsi non dare retta a sti due scIemi :rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ma caro, non c'è bisogno d'aver 40 anni per poter affermare "se voglio, prendo", t'assicuro.
> Cheppoi, pure lì, potrei gaiamente smentirti, ma non son certo qui per minare le tue certezze, quindi passiamo oltre.:mrgreen:
> Che l'importante nella vita è essere convinti, lo dico sempre io.
> :mexican:
> ...


Come non appoggiartela pure a te!! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ecco lo sapevo.
> Una c'ha un caratterino un po' così, diciamo non certo deboluccio, e subito scatta la molla del "guardatela, fa la diva, come se la tira..."
> No no no e poi NO, regà.
> Io son la prima che si prende in giro.
> ...


Non ho letto giuro che non ho letto.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come disse Henry Miller
> nel sacro testo
> Opus Pistorum
> 
> ...



Scuole elementari, la maestra grida un cognome! ed il possessore del cognome risponde, maestra cu fuu!!!! e la maestra dice, smettetelaaaa!! ed il possessore del cognome dice, signora maestra iddu fu!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho letto giuro che non ho letto.


Senti Clà, chiariamolo subito alla ragazza. Qui tutti FENOMENI, punto. C'è apposita selezione per far registrare quasi esclusivamente fighi/e della madonna con capacità amatoriali leggendarie. Poi ci sono anche io ma solo per variare la fauna o con lo stesso scopo che avevano i furetti nei ritratti delle dame. Quindi la concorrenza è inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Clà, chiariamolo subito alla ragazza. Qui tutti FENOMENI, punto. C'è apposita selezione per far registrare quasi esclusivamente fighi/e della madonna con capacità amatoriali leggendarie. Poi ci sono anche io ma solo per variare la fauna o con lo stesso scopo che avevano i furetti nei ritratti delle dame. Quindi la concorrenza è inutile.



Ohhhh finalmente chiarezza! Sbri perchè al nome furetto mi viene il mente il conte ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 


Azzo se mi legge.....


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non appoggiartela pure a te!! :up:



occhio con l'appoggiare, più che altro occhio a chi l'ha appoggiata.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> occhio con l'appoggiare, più che altro occhio a chi l'ha appoggiata.



Compa madonna santa come sei malpensante!! 

Ma tu pensi che nella mia c'era un doppio senso ?


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Clà, chiariamolo subito alla ragazza. Qui tutti FENOMENI, punto. C'è apposita selezione per far registrare quasi esclusivamente fighi/e della madonna con capacità amatoriali leggendarie. Poi ci sono anche io ma solo per variare la fauna o con lo stesso scopo che avevano i furetti nei ritratti delle dame. Quindi la concorrenza è inutile.



ma io ho ancora tanto da imparare.... chi mi insegna???


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tanto da imparare.... chi mi insegna???



ecco, tu sei perfetto per andare di la, iscriviti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tanto da imparare.... chi mi insegna???



Attento!! che non hai scritto, quale donna mi insegna... 

Attento! ma non a me eh! chiariamo eh. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ecco, tu sei perfetto per andare di la, iscriviti.


dici? Cioè tra quielli di Cioè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi i cioè??



Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento!! che non hai scritto, quale donna mi insegna...
> 
> Attento! ma non a me eh! chiariamo eh. :mrgreen:


ma anche un uomo può insegnarmi...a parole! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dici? Cioè tra quielli di Cioè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi i cioè??
> 
> 
> 
> ma anche un uomo può insegnarmi...a parole! :mrgreen:



 

1) togliere e togliersi gli abiti
2) lei sdraiata...
3)
4)
5) 
6)
7)
8)
9) dirgli è stato meraviglioso mentre stai fumando
10) salutare senza dire ciao, ma dire addio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *potresti togliere la serrata ai non registrati*, per es.
> ti potrebbe convincere una formula matematica che evidenzi, in questo periodo, quanti visitino e quanti scrivono, rispetto a prima
> applicando la passione per la matematica, non dovrebbe essere difficile ricavarla
> passo...:mrgreen:


lo so, ma dovrei poi assoldare un buttafuori che va a massacrare i troll, e al momento gli incassi non lo permettono


----------



## Tebe (7 Gennaio 2013)

Pensavo...
e se aprissimo un blog tradinet su blogger o altra piattaforma?
Blogger possiamo affiancarci ad adsense e varie cose, e possiamo decidere chi può curarlo e mettere tutti i link del caso.
Come amministratori possiamo essere anche in dodicimila, ognuno si sceglie un nome e una rubrica.
Deve essere una cosa interattiva con il forum.
Una roba seria uguale ma più frilli come quello dello psicologo cavaliere mi sembra si chiami, che ha un blog proprio sul tradimento su blogger.



Ho detto una stronzata?


(ricordatevi che io sono bloggosa, e conosco bene il territorio. Ho un blog che ci scrivo nulla di pruriginoso ma anzi...robe super tranquille e solo di un settore che non caga nessuno...beh...ci sono 6 post e in un mese ho fatto 840 visite...fate voi. Voto il blog tradineet!)


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensavo...
> e se aprissimo un blog tradinet su blogger o altra piattaforma?
> Blogger possiamo affiancarci ad adsense e varie cose, e possiamo decidere chi può curarlo e mettere tutti i link del caso.
> Come amministratori possiamo essere anche in dodicimila, ognuno si sceglie un nome e una rubrica.
> ...


Questa è una bella idea, io lo appoggio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Questa è una bella idea, io *lo* appoggio.


Il blog spero. Ti comunico che ho gli ormoni a zero
:blank:

Comunque siamo già in due.
Io voglio la posta del cuore!

Dillo a Tebina tua


----------



## Tebe (7 Gennaio 2013)

e possiamo chiamare il blog

ilblogdiTradinet.blogger eccetera


----------



## Annuccia (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog spero. Ti comunico che ho gli ormoni a zero
> :blank:
> 
> Comunque siamo già in due.
> ...




spiacente non sei credibile...............



no non credo tu scriva nulla di pruriginoso...
anzi mi diverte leggerti


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> occhio con l'appoggiare, più che altro occhio a chi l'ha appoggiata.


lui che vorresti dire...ce l'hai con me?


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo so, ma dovrei poi assoldare un buttafuori che va a massacrare i troll, e al momento gli incassi non lo permettono



i troll possono essere divertenti.
sul mio blog di iobloggo ne avevo uno che si divertiva a scrivere commenti kilometrici completamente sconclusionati, eppure nel suo delirio onirico se interpellato rispondeva pure agli amici che mi commentavano e lo chiamavano in causa alla sue ennesima sparata.
era troppo spassoso!
anzi, spassosi, dato che ne erano in parecchi.
un mio amico di fronte alla mia sorpresa di averne tanti anonimi così fedeli mi disse pure che me li invidiavaconfused, perchè quando si comincia ad avere tanti commenti anonimi così affezionati e trollosi e stronzi vuol dire che il blog sta andando bene, diceva lui.
io rispondevo che per me era uguale basta che se ne stavano buoni.
cosa che puntualmente non accadeva.
cmq capisco che qui è diverso.
nell'unico thread che postai da non registrata si era creato un bordello immenso proprio per colpa loro(e non solo, diciamo).
sono difficilmente gestibili.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> i troll possono essere divertenti.
> sul mio blog di iobloggo ne avevo uno che si divertiva a scrivere commenti kilometrici completamente sconclusionati, eppure nel suo delirio onirico se interpellato rispondeva pure agli amici che mi commentavano e lo chiamavano in causa alla sue ennesima sparata.
> era troppo spassoso!
> anzi, spassosi, dato che ne erano in parecchi.
> ...


purtroppo nessuno dei nostri troll è spassoso ... perché devono rivendicare tutti i torti subiti ...

potenzialmente hai ragione, ma quando si discute delle cose personalissime ed intime, un commento diventa facilmente un'offesa, e fin quando c'è che si diverte con le offese, è difficile dire che siano spassose.

possiamo aprire gomme-masticate.it e lasciarlo aperto ai troll, ma qui si è dimostrato impraticabile.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> purtroppo nessuno dei nostri troll è spassoso ... perché devono rivendicare tutti i torti subiti ...
> 
> potenzialmente hai ragione, ma quando *si discute delle cose personalissime ed intime, un commento diventa facilmente un'offesa, e fin quando c'è che si diverte con le offese, è difficile dire che siano spassose.
> *
> possiamo aprire gomme-masticate.it e lasciarlo aperto ai troll, ma qui si è dimostrato impraticabile.




già ricordo....


----------



## Nunzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Azzo quanto scrivete. E chi avrebbemai immaginato che un semplice post pubblicitario sarebbe diventato un post (fino ad ora di 15 pagine :sonar: )



lothar57 ha detto:


> Capo scherzi a parte da imprenditore  a imprenditore...non credi che il bacinio di utenza del tuo amico,intendo l'altro sia per forza molto limitato???qua'si esternano tematiche complesse,la',ancora non ho letto niente..ma sui preliminari non ci puoi scrivere tantissimo..no??quindi boooo..lo giudico business strambo e difficile..


Ciao Lothar,

Sono d'accordo con te se rimaniamo in termini strettamente tematici sia per quanto riguarda questo sito (tradimento.net) che quello da poco aperto da me (preliminari.net).

C'è però da considerare il target che si vuole raggiungere. Vogliamo rimanere semplici Forum oppure portali che offrono servizi un po più complessi come ad esempio quello detto da Tebe riguardo la posta del cuore ? oppure recensire prodotti come Cibi afrodisiaci, cosmetici, profumi, abbigliamento, accessori come orologi, gioielleria ecc. ecc.

Forse sto andando troppo in là, ma di certo non voglio limitarmi ad un semplice e riduttivo forum.

io ritengo i forum i cuori di ogni sito dove all'interno di essi si creano amicizie tra utenti ed idee per il portale.

Ovviamente al momento è mia intenzione far crescere il forum e poi una volta che cammina per conto suo spostare i miei interessi sul portale grazie magari anche all'aiuto di qualche utente del forum.

Semmai ci dovessero essere guadagni chi parteciperebbe avrebbe dei tornaconti.

Semmai quando da me prospettato non dovesse succedere ci ho perso solo una 15a di € per la registrazione del dominio qualche giorno buttato al vento.

Ma se puta caso le cose andassero per il verso giusto..... c'è tutto da guadagnare 

Saluti,
Nunzio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Azzo quanto scrivete. E chi avrebbemai immaginato che un semplice post pubblicitario sarebbe diventato un post (fino ad ora di 15 pagine :sonar: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se poi andrà bene-bene ti mando la fattura :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Azzo quanto scrivete. E chi avrebbemai immaginato che un semplice post pubblicitario sarebbe diventato un post (fino ad ora di 15 pagine :sonar: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma quel bambino fuma sigarette o è già passato alle canne ?


----------



## Nunzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se poi andrà bene-bene ti mando la fattura :rotfl:


magari Giovà.... significherebbe che è andato tutto bene 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quel bambino fuma sigarette o è già passato alle canne ?


ma no.... è solo latte in polvere :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Gennaio 2013)

Su blogger e gli altri si possono lasciare i commenti liberi, solo ai registrati o in attesa di essere approvati, quindi il filtro troll è assicurato.
per il resto possiamo farne una specie di parte oscura tradinet un pò cazzona e un pò seria.
Diciamo un sequel 


nonAndateInQuelDominio.net

e come avatar il pipino di lothar


----------



## lunaiena (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensavo...
> e se aprissimo un blog tradinet su blogger o altra piattaforma?
> Blogger possiamo affiancarci ad adsense e varie cose, e possiamo decidere chi può curarlo e mettere tutti i link del caso.
> Come amministratori possiamo essere anche in dodicimila, ognuno si sceglie un nome e una rubrica.
> ...



Bell'idea ...
ma per queste cose ci vorrebbe un sacco di tempo libero...
secoli fa avevo un blog su blogger ...ma cavoli per seguire tutti  e rispondere a tutti praticamente ero sempre attaccata al pc...(e i tutti poi non erano molti diciamo che due mani bastavano per contare )


----------



## Tebe (7 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bell'idea ...
> ma per queste cose ci vorrebbe un sacco di tempo libero...
> secoli fa avevo un blog su blogger ...ma cavoli per seguire tutti  e rispondere a tutti praticamente ero sempre attaccata al pc...(e i tutti poi non erano molti diciamo che due mani bastavano per contare )



mannò, che rispondere a tutti.
Mica fai il muro del pianto, per quello c'è il forum.-
Non deve essere un forum speculare, le domande e risposte si fanno qui.
Il blog deve essere un contenitore, una vetrina, un qualcosa di dinamico che comunque rimanda qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> magari Giovà.... significherebbe che è andato tutto bene
> 
> 
> 
> ma no.... è solo *latte* in polvere :carneval:


tzé, ora si chiama latte :rotfl:


----------



## Nunzio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Il presente messaggio per ringraziare pubblicamente tutti gli utenti che si sono inscritti in data odierna ed hanno contribuito non poco ad animare il forum.

Ci è mancata solo Tebe  che è stata superata da alcuni suoi colleghi qui presenti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1) togliere e togliersi gli abiti
> 2) lei sdraiata...
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


l'ho sempre fatta un o' più complessa di così ma visto la tua immensa esperienza mi adeguo. :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Azzo quanto scrivete. E chi avrebbemai immaginato che un semplice post pubblicitario sarebbe diventato un post (fino ad ora di 15 pagine :sonar: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Nunzio,buongiorno e buon lavoro...perche'di questi tempi..

Prima di ''planare''qua'manco sapevo che esistessero i forum,tra l'altro ero convinto riguardasse ben altri argomenti.
Invece come scrivi tu ha aspetti positivi...il tuo e'comunque interessante allo stesso modo..e vedrai che e'solo questione di tempo poi esplodera',perche'quando una persona ci mette il tuo entusiasmo,non puo'che essere cosi'.
Quindi un bel ...in bocca al lop(sarebbe lupo in riccionese...)ciao!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Nunzio, potresti implementare la compatibilità con Tapatalk?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'ho sempre fatta un o' più complessa di così ma visto la tua immensa esperienza mi adeguo. :singleeye:



Perfetto. Ora passiamo alle definizioni, scusa ma ieri non avevo tempo.

Dopo che lei si sdraia, 1)prendi la pezza di lana e cominci a spolverare

2) Scopare a terra badando a non alzare la polvere ed a non avvicinarsi a lei sdraiata.

3) Domanda se lei vuole un caffè, cornetto, cappuccino....

4) finito di scopare passare il mocho.

5) lavatrice da mettere in funzione.

6) Entrare i panni asciutti.

7) Comprare un gratta e vinci, vincere e mandare la lei a fanculo. 

Preliminari doc dop.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora passiamo alle definizioni, scusa ma ieri non avevo tempo.
> 
> Dopo che lei si sdraia, 1)prendi la pezza di lana e cominci a spolverare
> 
> ...


senza stirare??? Eddai prima almeno potrei stirargli il bucato. Non sia mai che poi le tocca uscire sgualcita. :unhappy:

La possibilità di vincere al gratta& perdi è talmente bassa che preferisco tenermi i 5€. :biggrin:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> senza stirare??? Eddai prima almeno potrei stirargli il bucato. Non sia mai che poi le tocca uscire sgualcita. :unhappy:
> 
> La possibilità di vincere al gratta& perdi è talmente bassa che preferisco tenermi i 5€. :biggrin:



Madò! mi sono scordato la stirata!! le donne ora ci bacchettano!! 


Hai ragione, se serve un cassiere che ti conservi i piccioli, io sono disponibile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò! mi sono scordato la stirata!! le donne ora ci bacchettano!!
> 
> Hai ragione, se serve un cassiere che ti conservi i piccioli, io sono disponibile.


Eddai ho pure preso l'asse nuova della foppapedretti. Fammela usare!!

cassiere?? Qua i soldi mica si fermano... passano.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eddai ho pure preso l'asse nuova della foppapedretti. Fammela usare!!
> 
> cassiere?? Qua i soldi mica si fermano... passano.


 Hanno i piedi e gambe lunghissime!


----------



## Tebe (8 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Il presente messaggio per ringraziare pubblicamente tutti gli utenti che si sono inscritti in data odierna ed hanno contribuito non poco ad animare il forum.
> 
> Ci è mancata solo Tebe  che è stata superata da alcuni suoi colleghi qui presenti



accidenti...ieri è stata una gornata impegnativa.
Ero occupata a postare le mie foto nuda sul mio blog segreto su rachiticisexy.net









:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> accidenti...ieri è stata una gornata impegnativa.
> Ero occupata a postare le mie foto nuda sul mio blog segreto su rachiticisexy.net
> 
> 
> ...



Io avrei dato un'altro nome, rachiticisenzasenosexi,net :rotfl:

Attenta a ciò che scrivi, altrimenti ti posto qualcosa che potrebbe farti poco piacere. non è la mia foto nuda.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io avrei dato un'altro nome, rachiticisenzasenosexi,net :rotfl:
> 
> Attenta a ciò che scrivi, altrimenti ti posto qualcosa che potrebbe farti poco piacere. non è la mia foto *nuda.*



ti sei svelata, maiala.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ti sei svelata, maiala.



Smettila, qualcuno/a si eccita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ti sei svelata, maiala.



:rotfl::rotfl:

Lui 1 - Ultimo 0


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che "preliminari.net" come nome per un sito non si può leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che "preliminari.net" come nome per un sito non si può leggere.


Oh guarda chi c'è! Ciao! Oscuro quando torna?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che "preliminari.net" come nome per un sito non si può leggere.


Mr. bentornato, anche se tra noi non corre buon sangue, bentornato lo stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh guarda chi c'è! Ciao! Oscuro quando torna?



Salve. Non so nulla di Oscuro, anche perchè non è che facciamo coppia, nè estemporanea nè fissa.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che "preliminari.net" come nome per un sito non si può leggere.



Dii a Nunzio quale nome o titolo potrebbe mettere, magari lo cambia e magari si fa critica costruttiva .  Ciao Jò passato il virus? tutto bene? ferie? lavoro? gobba? artrite?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Mr. bentornato, *anche se tra noi non corre buon sangue*, bentornato lo stesso.


Eh?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh guarda chi c'è! Ciao! Oscuro quando torna?


Sorè perchè lo domandi a lui ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. Non so nulla di Oscuro, anche perchè non è che facciamo coppia, nè estemporanea nè fissa.



Scusa perchè hai voluto evidenziare " non facciamo coppia" ?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dii a Nunzio quale nome o titolo potrebbe mettere, magari lo cambia e magari si fa critica costruttiva .  Ciao Jò passato il virus? tutto bene? ferie? lavoro? gobba? artrite?


Quale titolo? Boh. "tuttosulletette.net"? Oppure "chipiùnehapiùnemetta.net"? O anche "wlamadonna.net"? Non so. Tutto bene, grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa perchè hai voluto evidenziare " non facciamo coppia" ?


mi sa che abbiamo toccato un brutto tasto... vedi come sta sulle sue? Mica tutte le fuitine finiscono a nozze...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa perchè hai voluto evidenziare " non facciamo coppia" ?


Perchè di quello che fa Oscuro, a parte pisciare sulle maniglie altrui, non ne so proprio nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo toccato un brutto tasto... vedi come sta sulle sue? Mica tutte le fuitine finiscono a nozze...



Minchia! sai che ero completamente all'"oscuro" di tutto io! 

Addirittura siamo alla fuitina! qualcuna del forum per caso si voleva mettere nel mezzo non dando l'autorizzazione alla loro unione ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè di quello che fa Oscuro, a parte pisciare sulle maniglie altrui, non ne so proprio nulla.



Eh?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè di quello che fa Oscuro, a parte pisciare sulle maniglie altrui, non ne so proprio nulla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

buongiorno!
bentornato!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?


ma dai! Come fai a non sapere della pisciata sulle maniglie? la so persino io.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma dai! Come fai a non sapere della pisciata sulle maniglie? la so persino io.



tu sai troppo.  e dici troppo.   taci.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> buongiorno!
> bentornato!


Cià!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu sai troppo. e dici troppo. taci.


agli ordini! 

comunque era di dominio pubblico visto che è stata postata sul forum.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> agli ordini!
> 
> comunque era di dominio pubblico visto che è stata postata sul forum.



infatti lo sanno tutti


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cià!



ti gira male stamattina? 
tosto il rientro è


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Oscuro*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma dai! Come fai a non sapere della pisciata sulle maniglie? la so persino io.


Eccomiiiii!Aò ,che palle mi fate passare per un cafone,mica vado a pisciare sulle maniglie delle macchine ogni giorno...!Mi è capitato di farlo,come a tanti di voi...!A dire il vero pisciavo anche in ascensore, contro il muro che divide un piano dall'altro,dovevi essere bravo a spingere il tasto "alt" esattamente fra i due piani....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ti gira male stamattina?
> tosto il rientro è


Nah.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomiiiii!Aò ,che palle mi fate passare per un cafone,mica vado a pisciare sulle maniglie delle macchine ogni giorno...!Mi è capitato di farlo,*come a tanti di voi...!*A dire il vero pisciavo anche in ascensore, contro il muro che divide un piano dall'altro,dovevi essere bravo a spingere il tasto "alt" esattamente fra i due piani....:rotfl:


eh no aspetta. io non ho mai pisciato sulle maniglie!

in ascensore tra i due piani Si.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*jOEY*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah.


Ho capito misurati la febbre,vedi che la vita ti sorride....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito misurati la febbre,vedi che la vita ti sorride....!:rotfl:



Ma lo sai che quando sono stata male mi ha chiesto se volevo un termometro:rotfl::rotfl:
gli ho detto di no....

sai non sapendo dove aveva transitato prima quel termometro :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito misurati la febbre,vedi che la vita ti sorride....!:rotfl:


ehm... ma tu guarda che coincidenza, è tornato ANCHE Oscuro. Bentornato...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh no aspetta. io non ho mai pisciato sulle maniglie!
> 
> in ascensore tra i due piani Si.


Ho pisciato anche sulle maniglie delle porte di casa, per sfregio cazzo,che sarà mai!Ho pisciato nel serbatorio di una vespa...da piccolo avevo le pisciate facili!Cmq quando giocavo a calcio pisciai negli scarpini di un compagno che sbagliò un calcio di rigore,fu il mister a consigliarmi.....:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che quando sono stata male mi ha chiesto se volevo un termometro:rotfl::rotfl:
> gli ho detto di no....
> 
> sai non sapendo dove aveva transitato prima quel termometro :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma lavarlo dopo l'uso promiscuo no??



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho pisciato anche sulle maniglie delle porte di casa, per sfregio cazzo,che sarà mai!Ho pisciato nel serbatorio di una vespa...da piccolo avevo le pisciate facili!Cmq quando giocavo a calcio pisciai negli scarpini di un compagno che sbagliò un calcio di rigore,fu il mister a consigliarmi.....:up:


http://www.incontinenza-it.com/


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma tu guarda che coincidenza, è tornato ANCHE Oscuro. Bentornato...


Grazie,ma non sono mai andato via....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma tu guarda che coincidenza, è tornato ANCHE Oscuro. Bentornato...




Sei in ritardo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che quando sono stata male mi ha chiesto se volevo un termometro:rotfl::rotfl:
> gli ho detto di no....
> 
> sai non sapendo dove aveva transitato prima quel termometro :rotfl:


Guarda joey adesso ne unisce tre insieme...vuole essere sicuro che misurino la stessa temperatura....secondo me il motivo è un altro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh no aspetta. io non ho mai pisciato sulle maniglie!
> 
> in ascensore tra i due piani Si.



Idem.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda joey adesso ne unisce tre insieme...vuole essere sicuro che misurino la stessa temperatura....secondo me il motivo è un altro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Quale ?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda joey adesso ne unisce tre insieme...vuole essere sicuro che misurino la stessa temperatura....secondo me il motivo è un altro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



si, gli piace il tuo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quale ?


Labbra anali dilaniate,con devastante prolasso anale!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, gli piace il tuo.


Gli piace il termometro di oscuro ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Labbra anali dilaniate,con devastante prolasso anale!




Mettere l'avatar di lui come emoticon!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che quando sono stata male mi ha chiesto se volevo un termometro:rotfl::rotfl:
> gli ho detto di no....
> 
> sai non sapendo dove aveva transitato prima quel termometro :rotfl:


Te l'avrei dato bello imbustato. Ehm.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli piace il termometro di oscuro ?


Il mio termometro è angelico e profumato,a joey piacciono quelli rigati ed enormi,li modifica lui....:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... *ma tu guarda che coincidenza*, è tornato ANCHE Oscuro. Bentornato...


Io non c'entro nulla, eh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te l'avrei dato bello imbustato. Ehm.


il preservativo per il termometro!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te l'avrei dato bello imbustato. Ehm.



stupido! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio termometro è angelico e profumato,a joey piacciono quelli rigati ed enormi,li modifica lui....:carneval:



Beddamatri!! noto con interesse che vi conoscete bene!


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri!! noto con interesse che vi conoscete bene!


Per nulla,mi ha solo chiesto informazioni su certe modifiche ai termometri al mercurio rigido....!Joey colleziona termometri,peccato che la sua collezione non sia visibile dall'esterno...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Bentornato oscù.

Spero ti sia stancato dal troppo divertimento. 

Ti lascio a Jò! io vado a mangiare e dopo dormire un po.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bentornato oscù.
> 
> Spero ti sia stancato dal troppo divertimento.
> 
> Ti lascio a Jò! io vado a mangiare e dopo dormire un po.


buona notte fiorellino


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per nulla,mi ha solo chiesto informazioni su certe modifiche ai termometri al mercurio rigido....!Joey colleziona termometri,*peccato che la sua collezione non sia visibile dall'esterno...:rotfl:*


Giusto con una risonanza.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buona notte fiorellino


Buonanotte fiorellino che stai sempre a pecorino,aspettando sul divano un bel pesce dentro l'ano!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buonanotte fiorellino che stai sempre a pecorino,aspettando sul divano un bel pesce dentro l'ano!:up:


Chiediamo ad Admin di aprire l'Angolo della poVesia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buonanotte fiorellino che stai sempre a pecorino,aspettando sul divano un bel pesce dentro l'ano!:up:


fate una risonanza con contrasto ad Oscuro e ne vedrete delle belle.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiediamo ad Admin di aprire l'Angolo della poVesia?


Magari...però voi siete triviali,la mia è arte!:mexican:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buona notte fiorellino



fiorellino?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fate una risonanza con contrasto ad Oscuro e ne vedrete delle belle.


Ma anche no sai....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> fiorellino?






oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche no sai....!



ho sbagliato anfratto??


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho sbagliato anfratto??


Hai sbagliato persona...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato persona...!


Ops.  Errata Corrige in arrivo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io avrei dato un'altro nome, rachiticisenzasenosexi,net :rotfl:
> 
> Attenta a ciò che scrivi, a*ltrimenti ti posto qualcosa che potrebbe farti poco piacere. non è la mia foto nuda*.



Cosa????


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa????



La foto di Minerva.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La foto di Minerva.


Minerva ci ha un bel culo....son sicuro!Un culo clericale ma bello...!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva ci ha un bel culo....son sicuro!Un culo clericale ma bello...!



     Non ci sono e se ci sono dormo, non sento non vedo non respiro non cammino, non .....


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci sono e se ci sono dormo, non sento non vedo non respiro non cammino, non .....


Fidati minerva ha un bel culo,magari antipatico ed introverso,ma bello!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fidati minerva ha un bel culo,magari antipatico ed introverso,ma bello!



Io non ci metto lingua oscù, nel discorso dico, cioè madò in quello che scrivi dico, nei discorsi che fai dico.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva ci ha un bel culo....son sicuro!Un culo clericale ma bello...!


Ciao guaglio'...qui scrivono ben tornato..perche'eri''fuggito''???sempre in gamba eh...at salut


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao guaglio'...qui scrivono ben tornato..perche'eri''fuggito''???sempre in gamba eh...at salut



Lothar qualcuna vuole la foto del tuo pipino, da usare come mascotte nell'apertura di un sotto forum.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fidati minerva ha un bel culo,magari antipatico ed introverso,ma bello!


tu ne sai una più del diavolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva ci ha un bel culo....son sicuro!Un culo clericale ma bello...!


Ti dirò, io a Minerva due colpi glieli darei pure.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Ciao*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao guaglio'...qui scrivono ben tornato..perche'eri''fuggito''???sempre in gamba eh...at salut


Infatti,sarà che quando ci sono io il livello di trivialità sale in maniera esponenziale!Cmq zio lothar non parliamo di altro...simy è giù abbastanza giù,ad essere sinceri a me il napoli non è piaciuto!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog spero. Ti comunico che *ho gli ormoni a zero*
> :blank:
> 
> Comunque siamo già in due.
> ...


Siamo in due anche su questo punto :blank:


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Mhhh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti dirò, io a Minerva due colpi glieli dare pure.[/QUOTE
> Ecco joey sono dubbioso!Minerva sicuramente ha una bella fisicità,un bel culo, ma non è una sgonfiacappelle,non è una strappafiletti,non è una svutatombini,insomma al pisello da del lei,e questa cosa mi indispone!Insomma faccio fatica ad intravedere la puttana che è in lei,sempre che c'è.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti dirò, io a Minerva due colpi glieli dare pure.
> ...


Ma non lo so. Cioè, non la tromberei per la sua fisicità. Anzi, secondo me è un barile di lardo coi baffi. Però la inchiavarderei in ogni pertugio giusto per il gusto di traviarla, corromperla e farla strillare di godimento nel più pieno peccato. Ecco. Ciao Minerva, TVB.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar qualcuna vuole la foto del tuo pipino, da usare come mascotte nell'apertura di un sotto forum.



ahahahah..quanto sei invornito!!!ma sarebbe brutta foto perche'in questi giorni tra casa e fuori si e'consumato...il bello e'che il mio''ammmooorrre''lo vedro'solo tra qualche giorno.........mica sono Tebe io.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo so. Cioè, non la tromberei per la sua fisicità. Anzi, secondo me è un barile di lardo coi baffi. Però la inchiavarderei in ogni pertugio giusto per il gusto di traviarla, corromperla e farla strillare di godimento nel più pieno peccato. Ecco. Ciao Minerva, TVB.


no dico ma vi siete scIemiti tutti e due


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzuoli avete esagerato, conosce le personalità delle persone del forum, c'è chi ammette c'è chi non ammette, io la chiuderei qua.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no dico ma vi siete scIemiti tutti e due



Ah, ma tanto basta lei a stracciarsi le vesti appena legge, mò non ricominciate con tiritera del buonismo d'accatto che poi mi risale la febbre.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma tanto basta lei a stracciarsi le vesti appena legge, mò non ricominciate con tiritera del buonismo d'accatto che poi mi risale la febbre.



Non è buonismo... però sapete con chi scherzare oltre certi limiti e con chi no.. 
visto che lei non si mette mai in mezzo alle nostre discussioni sceme mi pare carino lasciarla fuori... secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no dico ma vi siete scIemiti tutti e due


ripeterei la domanda di prima. Devono aver messo qualcosa nei panettoni.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

sono tutta un brivido.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah..quanto sei invornito!!!ma sarebbe brutta foto perche'in questi giorni tra casa e fuori si e'consumato...il bello e'che il mio''ammmooorrre''lo vedro'solo tra qualche giorno.........mica sono Tebe io.:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Stardo stardo stardoo !!!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti dirò, io a Minerva due colpi glieli dare pure.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> sono tutta un brivido.


:rotfl::rotfl: ma dov'eri? sono scesa anche in cantina a cercarti:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Non è buonismo... però sapete con chi scherzare oltre certi limiti e con chi no..
> visto che lei non si mette mai in mezzo alle nostre discussioni sceme mi pare carino lasciarla fuori... secondo me


Io non ho esagerato,ho solo scritto che per me minerva è una bella donna e ha un bel sedere,poi ho espresso dubbi sull'essere attirato da una che sembra estremamente rigida.Cosa ho scritto di male?


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

ma hai visto che è morto giuseppe?





oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho esagerato,ho solo scritto che per me minerva è una bella donna e ha un bel sedere,poi ho espresso dubbi sull'essere attirato da una che sembra estremamente rigida.Cosa ho scritto di male?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho esagerato,ho solo scritto che per me minerva è una bella donna e ha un bel sedere,poi ho espresso dubbi sull'essere attirato da una che sembra estremamente rigida.Cosa ho scritto di male?


Hai ragione.,.ha cominciato Joey...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è buonismo... però sapete con chi scherzare oltre certi limiti e con chi no..
> visto che lei non si mette mai in mezzo alle nostre discussioni sceme mi pare carino lasciarla fuori... secondo me


A parte che s'inserisce spesso alla cazzo di cane eccome, ma poi non c'entra mica se si mette in mezzo o meno nei discorsi più o meno spinti. E sti cazzi, come dire.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Annarè*



Annuccia ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > spero siano indolore ste cose qua.....
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono tutta un brivido.



Probabilmente è l'artrite.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Hai ragione.,.ha cominciato Joey...


Vero.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl: ma dov'eri? sono scesa anche in cantina a cercarti:rotfl::rotfl:




dillo che stai provando lo sbucciapatate...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma hai visto che è morto giuseppe?


Si,hai visto come piangevano in studio?ma volgiamo parlare del boscaiolo?ma quanto è stronzo?quanto?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero.


Forse mi incuriosiscono più altre donne,le "Insospettabili"....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,hai visto come piangevano in studio?ma volgiamo parlare del boscaiolo?ma quanto è stronzo?quanto?


non ditemi che state parlando di uomini e donne...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è buonismo... però sapete con chi scherzare oltre certi limiti e con chi no..
> visto che lei non si mette mai in mezzo alle nostre discussioni sceme mi pare carino lasciarla fuori... secondo me



:up: Infatti hanno esagerato, ed anche tanto. Srnza polemica mi raccomando , esprimo solo la mia opinione.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ditemi che state parlando di uomini e donne...


Parliamo di report.....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

veramente ...mi chiedevo se fosse vivo prima


oscuro ha detto:


> Si,hai visto come piangevano in studio?ma volgiamo parlare del boscaiolo?ma quanto è stronzo?quanto?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse mi incuriosiscono più altre donne,le "Insospettabili"....


Tipo?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> veramente ...mi chiedevo se fosse vivo prima


Ti senti offesa se penso che sei una bella donna,con un bel sedere,ma troppo rigida?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?


Esclusa la simy,ti dico:farfalla,sbriciolata,free,eliade,annuccia,luna,ecco in mezzo a loro potrebbe nascondersi una tritapiselli a tradimento,una serialkiller di prepuzi e  noi qui ignari...capisci????


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esclusa la simy,ti dico:farfalla,sbriciolata,free,eliade,annuccia,luna,ecco in mezzo a loro potrebbe nascondersi una tritapiselli a tradimento,una serialkiller di prepuzi e noi qui ignari...capisci????


perchè io esclusa?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esclusa la simy,ti dico:farfalla,sbriciolata,free,eliade,annuccia,luna,ecco in mezzo a loro potrebbe nascondersi una tritapiselli a tradimento,una serialkiller di prepuzi e noi qui ignari...capisci????


Più o meno in tutte quante.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Perchè*



Simy ha detto:


> perchè io esclusa?


Perchè non sei insospettabile....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io esclusa?



uummmhhhhhhhhh, questa lascia pensare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non sei insospettabile....:rotfl:


Simy tirapiselli a tradimento(.net)


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno in tutte quante.


Tutte no,simy non è una tritacappelle dai...!:up:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> uummmhhhhhhhhh, questa lascia pensare.




a cosa^


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io esclusa?


Perchè tu sei la segretaria e Oscuro, da persona seria qual è, non vuole mischiare lavoro e tempo libero


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei la segretaria e Oscuro, da persona seria qual è, non vuole mischiare lavoro e tempo libero


Ma no,la simy non ha il culo famelico....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei la segretaria e Oscuro, da persona seria qual è, non vuole mischiare lavoro e tempo libero




Ma tu oggi vuoi farti rispondere male per forza.... famme capì


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a cosa^





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simy tirapiselli a tradimento(.net)





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,la simy non ha il culo famelico....:rotfl:



.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2013)

chi è andato in vacanza al mare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è andato in vacanza al mare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è andato in vacanza al mare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,la simy non ha il culo famelico....:rotfl:



evidentemente è sazio.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> evidentemente è sazio.....


No,non ha proprio fame...!:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



free ha detto:


> chi è andato in vacanza al mare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io,peccato faccio fatica a nuotare...ho il baricentro basso...e molto pesante...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non ha proprio fame...!:up:



dipende da cosa si mangia....
ci sono cibarie che stimolano l'appetito altre no....


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende da cosa si mangia....
> ci sono cibarie che stimolano l'appetito altre no....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tranquilla è il suo modo per farmi un complimento


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tranquilla è il suo modo per farmi un complimento



lo avevo capito.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tranquilla è il suo modo per farmi un complimento


ti sei commossa?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei commossa?


Troppo romantico?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei commossa?


si...


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppo romantico?


non è da te...


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

violini, violini everywhere


free :inlove:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è da te...



a questo punto simy, 
al tuo posto un pò di fame me la farei venire...

giusto per apprezzare,
per non essereingrati ecco...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

cazzarola ma fare la pausa pranzo è deleterio... si perdono decine di pagine di informazioni utili!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> violini, violini everywhere
> 
> 
> free :inlove:


mi si è inumidito il ciglio. Ma forse è la nebbia...


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzarola ma fare la pausa pranzo è deleterio... si perdono decine di pagine di informazioni utili!!



Potresti smettere di mangiare no?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Potresti smettere di mangiare no?



porello...
già mangia poco....
è vegetariano pure...


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

e del toyota club italia non ci dici nulla, nunzio?
hai intenzione di idearne ancora tanti di siti?
quanta versatilità .
hai pensato di unire i tuoi interessi con preliminariintoyota.org?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e del toyota club italia non ci dici nulla, nunzio?
> hai intenzione di idearne ancora tanti di siti?
> quanta versatilità .
> hai pensato di unire i tuoi interessi con preliminariintoyota.org?



ma come l'hai scovato!


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come l'hai scovato!


è nella sua firma.
ci tiene ad avere la sua giusta qualifica


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e del toyota club italia non ci dici nulla, nunzio?
> hai intenzione di idearne ancora tanti di siti?
> quanta versatilità .
> hai pensato di unire i tuoi interessi con preliminariintoyota.org?


L'ispettore Min di CeOSai ha colpito ancora!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi si è inumidito il ciglio. Ma forse è la nebbia...


Mi spiace per l'inumidizione, so che certe cose toccano i quori sensibbili.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> porello...
> già mangia poco....
> è vegetariano pure...


Poco no.  Ma per fortuna non ingrasso...



E sul discorso vegetariano evito commenti.  :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è nella sua firma.
> ci tiene ad avere la sua giusta qualifica


ops..sai che non lo avevo notato!


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poco no.  Ma per fortuna non ingrasso...
> 
> 
> 
> *E sul discorso vegetariano evito commenti*. :incazzato:


:quoto:

sto facendo gli esperimenti in questi giorni


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poco no.  Ma per fortuna non ingrasso...
> 
> 
> 
> E sul discorso vegetariano evito commenti.  :incazzato:



un cetriolino?

io li condisco con l'aceto e l'olio....poco sale.

buonissimi...



e poi......




me li mangio!











tu?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se amministra uno/due/settecento forum.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ops..sai che non lo avevo notato!


Portinaia..


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se amministra uno/due/settecento forum.


neanch'io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un cetriolino?
> 
> io li condisco con l'aceto e l'olio....poco sale.
> 
> ...


io li uso al posto del vibratore per giochini erotici......


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io li uso al posto del vibratore per giochini erotici......





:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io


_         Not sure if serious_


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _         Not sure if serious_
> 
> View attachment 6213





che bello.......


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che bello.......


A me gli husky inquietano .. con gli occhi azzurri non riesco mai a capire come la pensano :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _ Not sure if serious_
> 
> View attachment 6213


bello!


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

è una razza di cani particolarissimi e non per tutti in quanto  hanno un bel caratterino e sono ultravivaci.
forse ulisse è un husky con le lenti a contatto e il cappotto


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A me gli husky inquietano .. con gli occhi azzurri non riesco mai a capire come la pensano :singleeye:



ne avevo uno......
malamute...

un trudy gigante.
una meraviglia

alex.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,sarà che quando ci sono io il livello di trivialità sale in maniera esponenziale!Cmq zio lothar non parliamo di altro...simy è giù abbastanza giù,ad essere sinceri a me il napoli non è piaciuto!


bibbia del calcio 2 ascolta...non hai trovato ''stranii i risultati di To-Ud e sopratutto FI???e ti dico che a GE per me pastetta..a quanto davano PE che vince a FI???...come diceva amico commissario..3 sospetti fanno una prova.

Napoli ha Cavani..le altre no..gioca male ma becca 3 punti..e campionato lungo


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una razza di cani particolarissimi e non per tutti in quanto  hanno un bel caratterino e sono ultravivaci.
> forse ulisse è un husky con le lenti a contatto e il cappotto





Annuccia ha detto:


> ne avevo uno......
> malamute...
> 
> un trudy gigante.
> ...


Mai avuti, però sento quelli che li hanno che spesso si lamentano (perchè ovviamente se li prendono senza sapere nulla della razza, ma solo per gli occhi azzurri). Un pò come successe con gli Akita, dopo il film con Richard Gere.
Che non sono effettivamente docilissimi


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A me gli husky inquietano .. con gli occhi azzurri non riesco mai a capire come la pensano :singleeye:




tranquillo ...
pensano sempre a come riuscire a scappare e a fare mambassa dei pollai più vicini...


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tranquillo ...
> pensano sempre a come riuscire a scappare e a fare mambassa dei pollai più vicini...


vero, sono killer sistematici di galline e gatti


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tranquillo ...
> pensano sempre a come riuscire a scappare e a fare mambassa dei pollai più vicini...




Non sono cani da appartamento diciamo.

Da dove viene il tuo avatar?
Me pias


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mai avuti, però sento quelli che li hanno che spesso si lamentano (perchè ovviamente se li prendono senza sapere nulla della razza, ma solo per gli occhi azzurri). Un pò come successe con gli Akita, dopo il film con Richard Gere.
> Che non sono effettivamente docilissimi



gli akita sono docilissimi....con i loro padroni e amici dei padroni....
ma se qualcuno entra in casa senza il padrone accanto..o se vedono un gatto o un altro cane...

mia zia ha un akita, mia figlia lo stropiccia tutto quel bstione e lui non fa nulla di nulla, si sottomette pure....


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non sono cani da appartamento diciamo.
> 
> Da dove viene il tuo avatar?
> Me pias


Final Fantasy qualcosa.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non sono cani da appartamento diciamo.
> 
> *Da dove viene il tuo avatar?*
> Me pias


Tu non sei un nerd.
:blu:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tranquillo ...
> pensano sempre a come riuscire a scappare e a fare mambassa dei pollai più vicini...



sono vagabondi....si allontanano e non riescono a ritrovare la via di ritorno....lo so.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Final Fantasy qualcosa.


Bravo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bravo :up:


Lo so.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Final Fantasy qualcosa.





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tu non sei un nerd.
> :blu:


Volevo conferma che fosse Rinoa in effetti, FFVIII,
solo che non mi ricordavo il vestito


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Volevo conferma che fosse Rinoa in effetti, FFVIII,
> solo che non mi ricordavo il vestito


È Yuna da Final Fantasy X...:blu:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Volevo conferma che fosse Rinoa in effetti, FFVIII,
> solo che non mi ricordavo il vestito


Amico, cosa ne pensi del futuro Crysis 3? Ti arrapa?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È Yuna da Final Fantasy X...:blu:


Io mi son fermato all'otto 

Comunque sono identiche, mi sa che i jappi avevano finito la fantasia ...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non sono cani da appartamento diciamo.
> 
> Da dove viene il tuo avatar?
> Me pias



diciamo di no...



Google immagini cartoni...
ho cecato un'immagine che pottesse assomigliarmi ...quando ancora non ero vecchia eh!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, cosa ne pensi del futuro Crysis 3? Ti arrapa?


Non so, aspetto le prime recensioni,magari col prossimo giro di saldi Steam lo prendo ...
Mi è piaciuto molto di più Metro 2033 che la serie di Crysis


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> diciamo di no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai gli occhi a mandorla?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai gli occhi a mandorla?



Ben truccata riesco a farli anche a noce di cocco


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so, aspetto le prime recensioni,magari col prossimo giro di saldi Steam lo prendo ...
> Mi è piaciuto molto di più Metro 2033 che la serie di Crysis



Metro 2033 mai provato, per la verità. E Far Cry 3?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Metro 2033 mai provato, per la verità. E Far Cry 3?


Mai provato manco quello, aspetto che vada in saldo.
Metro 2033 merita, più che altro perchè è parecchio difficile,
anche se è il classico FPS con la mappa preimpostata ... non è un Half-Life, per intenderci.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mai provato manco quello, aspetto che vada in saldo.
> Metro 2033 merita, più che altro perchè è parecchio difficile,
> anche se è il classico FPS con la mappa preimpostata ... non è un Half-Life, per intenderci.


Ma più che Half-Life, proprio Crysis o Far Cry che sono, più o meno con varie declinazioni, dei sandbox. Il fatto è che Metro 2033 non esiste su PS3 ed io uso quella. Altrimenti l'avrei preso.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che Half-Life, proprio Crysis o Far Cry che sono, più o meno con varie declinazioni, dei sandbox. Il fatto è che Metro 2033 non esiste su PS3 ed io uso quella. Altrimenti l'avrei preso.


Ma de che cazzo state a parlà?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che Half-Life, proprio Crysis o Far Cry che sono, più o meno con varie declinazioni, dei sandbox. Il fatto è che Metro 2033 non esiste su PS3 ed io uso quella. Altrimenti l'avrei preso.


Ah ok, io nerdo al piccì ... quindi tanta spesa poca resa 

Far Cry lo devo riprendere, ce l'ho ma mai lanciato praticamente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che cazzo state a parlà?


và che lo sai, veh


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che cazzo state a parlà?


Di fregnacce.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di fregnacce.


Come al solito,senza oscuro perdete in spessore...!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ah ok, io nerdo al piccì ... quindi tanta spesa poca resa
> 
> Far Cry lo devo riprendere, ce l'ho ma mai lanciato praticamente.


Far Cry il primo dici? Bellissimo. Bello bello bello. Conta che però è del 2004 quindi graficamente all'epoca paccava culi e adesso meh. Però ci dovrebbero essere dei mod per farlo girare col motore grafico di Crysis o uno o due, non ricordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che Half-Life, proprio Crysis o Far Cry che sono, più o meno con varie declinazioni, dei sandbox. Il fatto è che Metro 2033 non esiste su PS3 ed io uso quella. Altrimenti l'avrei preso.


ecco perchè tutta quell'acredine con l'xbox. ok.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco perchè tutta quell'acredine con l'xbox. ok.


Quale? Quando?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Far Cry il primo dici? Bellissimo. Bello bello bello. Conta che però è del 2004 quindi graficamente all'epoca paccava culi e adesso meh. Però ci dovrebbero essere dei mod per farlo girare col motore grafico di Crysis o uno o due, non ricordo.


Si si il primo!
La grafica mi interessa relativamente, al limite verifico se ci sono mod disponibili...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si si il primo!
> La grafica mi interessa relativamente, al limite verifico se ci sono mod disponibili...


Verifica che comunque il gioco merita assai.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Verifica che comunque il gioco merita assai.


Bene bene, in effetti non sapevo con cosa nerdare in sto periodo


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mi iscriverei volentieri ma...  ho letto che non si può scendere nel volgare


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi iscriverei volentieri ma... ho letto che non si può scendere nel volgare


:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi iscriverei volentieri ma...  ho letto che non si può scendere nel volgare


Non mi sembrava


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi iscriverei volentieri ma...  ho letto che non si può scendere nel volgare


Nunzio ha sicuramente letto a lungo su questo forum prima di fare il passo decisivo, dall'altra parte è impossibile non essere volgari, quando i preliminari sono volgarissimi :rotfl:


----------



## Nunzio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Rispondo solo ad un paio di post dato che non ho tempo di leggermi tuttii vostro OT 

invito quindi cortesemente di fare i vosti OT i naltro topic altrimenti se qualcuno mi chiede qualcosa impazzisco nel cercarla 

Se ho dimenticato qualche eventuale altro vostro post rivolto a me vi prego di riportarmelo 



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao Nunzio, potresti implementare la compatibilità con Tapatalk?


Implementato. Puoi verificare se vuoi a farmi sapere 



ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi iscriverei volentieri ma...  ho letto che non si può scendere nel volgare


non mi sembra che io abbia mai scritto questo e semmai l'avessi fatto puoi indicarmi dove?

Ovviamente preferirei che si rimanesse per quanto più possibile meno volgare anche se in alcuni casi non se ne può fare a meno.

Di certo non credo che ogni post che farai sarà volgare 



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nunzio ha sicuramente letto a lungo su questo forum prima di fare il passo decisivo, dall'altra parte è impossibile non essere volgari, quando i preliminari sono volgarissimi :rotfl:


Giova, quando ho pubblicizzato il mio sito ho messo in preventivo sia il buono che il cattivo di questa board


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Saluti da preliminari.net*



Nunzio ha detto:


> Rispondo solo ad un paio di post dato che non ho tempo di leggermi tuttii vostro OT
> 
> invito quindi cortesemente di fare i vosti OT i naltro topic altrimenti se qualcuno mi chiede qualcosa impazzisco nel cercarla
> 
> ...


Sì funziona, occhio che hai il titolo in maiuscolo, sai netiquette oblige 

Grazie adesso mi sarà più facile spulciarci


----------



## Nunzio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sistemato. Grazie della segnalazione


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

*nunzio*

è vero che se m'iscrivo da te acchiappo?

è vero che dopo tre, massimo 4 post, qualcuna mi chiama?

è vero che potrei incontrare qualcuno con gusti particolari?

è vero che senza di noi di tradietc non andresti lontano?

è vero che Minerva non ha potuto iscriversi considerata l'età?

è vero che ti chiami nunzio?



grazie delle risposte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è vero che se m'iscrivo da te acchiappo?
> 
> è vero che dopo tre, massimo 4 post, qualcuna mi chiama?
> 
> ...


Indovina chi???


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Indovina chi???


ma indovina chi? cosa. 


l'amicizia con ultimo ti sta facendo male, mollalo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma indovina chi? cosa.
> 
> 
> l'amicizia con ultimo ti sta facendo male, mollalo.


:rotfl::rotfl:

_"mi fa troppo ridere."_ :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Nunzio*



Nunzio ha detto:


> Sistemato. Grazie della segnalazione


Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"!


Hai scordato questo, :leccaculo:


:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Hai scordato questo*, :leccaculo:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::carneval:




ruota attorno all'anal.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ruota attorno all'anal.



Preliminare dici ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"!


Preliminari emblematici!!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e *con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"*!


Da passivo, ovviamente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da passivo, ovviamente.



Finalmente hanno confermato! :up:

evviva l'amour!!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Finalmente hanno confermato! :up:
> 
> evviva l'amour!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai scordato questo, :leccaculo:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::carneval:


Preferisco uno sputo allo slinguazzamento,comunque siete davvero volgari e triviali,mi sento a disagio!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Preliminare dici ?



assolutamente



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Finalmente hanno confermato! :up:
> 
> evviva l'amour!!!



ma allora la storia dei termometri di J.B. era tutta una messa in scena!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco uno sputo allo slinguazzamento,comunque siete davvero volgari e triviali,mi sento a disagio!:rotfl:



auahauahaaah mi fai morì oscù!! parli di sputi senza pensare a pomate e dici che siamo volgari e triviali? auaahaahahhah ma va la va!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahaaah mi fai morì oscù!! parli di sputi senza pensare a pomate e dici che siamo volgari e triviali? auaahaahahhah ma va la va!! :rotfl:


Le pomate le usano quelli cor culo allegro...!Lo sputo invece e da cul-tori dell'anal..detto fra noi a me piace pure prendere a schiaffi le natiche prima di una seduta anal...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> assolutamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mannò.... erano i preliminari, no?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò.... erano i preliminari, no?


Uazzzzzz


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò.... erano i preliminari, no?


Erano i solitari di joey....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le pomate le usano quelli cor culo allegro...!Lo sputo invece e da cul-tori dell'anal..detto fra noi a me piace pure prendere a schiaffi le natiche prima di una seduta anal...:up:



Sei un poeta!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Erano i solitari di joey....!:rotfl:


Muoio!!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Erano i solitari di joey....!:rotfl:


e con quanti mazzi giocava?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e con quanti mazzi giocava?


Ma che mazzi e azzi! erano i termometri ....


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le pomate le usano quelli cor culo allegro...!*Lo sputo invece e da cul-tori dell'anal*..detto fra noi a me piace pure prendere a schiaffi le natiche prima di una seduta anal...:up:



questo è vero, devi proprio sentire mentri lo met




meglio lasciare stare.




sarebbe da postare di la, tutto questo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un poeta!


No,sono una mente creativa,anche se lo schiaffo ar culo,ed il morso ar culo son due classici!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Erano i solitari di joey....!:rotfl:



poi sei arrivato te e tutto è stato diverso???


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poi sei arrivato te e tutto è stato diverso???


Ma siete terribili. Qui due utenti non possono farsi una storia che tutti addosso a voler sapere i particolari. Pettegoli.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma siete terribili. Qui due utenti non possono farsi una storia che tutti addosso a voler sapere i particolari. Pettegoli.


Io mi definisco curios*A 

*Poi Joey ed Oscuro facciano quello che più gli aggrada.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le pomate le usano quelli cor culo allegro...!Lo sputo invece e da cul-tori dell'anal..detto fra noi a me piace pure prendere a schiaffi le natiche prima di una seduta anal...:up:


Ma ancora co sta cosa...è ma mancano le basi qui...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ancora co sta cosa...è ma mancano le basi qui...


le ginocchia??? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le ginocchia??? :rotfl:




?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le ginocchia??? :rotfl:



auahahaahaahahahahahahhahaahaahahahhaahahhaaha FORTE!!! AUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ?



Cancella il post senti a me!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Oscuro*

L'approvazione a un tuo intervento qui è la mia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ?


:unhappy:

eddai Annunccia. Non mi sembrava una battuta tanto criptica. Anzi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Gennaio 2013)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Sistemato. Grazie della segnalazione


Figurati!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> eddai Annunccia. Non mi sembrava una battuta tanto criptica. Anzi.



Io mi sto muto, perchè ho paura di certi punti interrogativi e di quello che dietro si nasconde.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi sto muto, perchè ho paura di certi punti interrogativi e di quello che dietro si nasconde.


Dietro ci sarà Joey ....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dietro ci sarà Joey ....



Ma quando mai credo invece stia usando le basi invece.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'approvazione a un tuo intervento qui è la mia


Per lo sputo,per gli schiaffi o per il morsi?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai credo invece stia usando le basi invece.


Dici? ed intanto postano pure??


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dici? ed intanto postano pure??
> 
> 
> View attachment 6216



 che evoluzioni però!! wow! non avrei mai detto essere capaci di tanto! ah l'amourrrrr!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che evoluzioni però!! wow! non avrei mai detto essere capaci di tanto! ah l'amourrrrr!!


intanto io ti sto leggendo 'di là'... ti tengo d'occhio, eh?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto io ti sto leggendo 'di là'... ti tengo d'occhio, eh?



Di la sto divertendomi un casino!! 


Vedrai sbri che tra poco qualcuno/a me ne dice quattro, tipo presuntuoso!!


Però zitta che al momento credono sia un uomo moolto moolto fino di penna! auahahahahahahahahh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"!


nonché archeologo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Di la sto divertendomi un casino!!
> 
> 
> Vedrai sbri che tra poco qualcuno/a me ne dice quattro, tipo presuntuoso!!
> ...


Fino di penna e di pisello!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino di penna e di pisello!:up:



Ora capisco la frase , di più di più di piùùùùù ancora più dentro di piùù. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

*di là...*

ma ci state andando proprio tutti... :smile: .... uffs... mi tocca...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nonché archeologo :rotfl:


Speleologo no ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nonché archeologo :rotfl:


Insomma Oscuro apre un 3d sulla solitudine,e ricevo attestati di stima,poi scrivo porcate in questo 3d e ricevo reputazioni a manetta....allora le cose sono due è meglio che continuo a scrivere porcate,o è il caso che smetto di scrivere cose serie..:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speleologo no ? :rotfl:


Specifico del Monte Venere


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lo sputo,per gli schiaffi o per il morsi?:rotfl:



tutti e 3 non è possibile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di la sto divertendomi un casino!!
> 
> 
> Vedrai sbri che tra poco qualcuno/a me ne dice quattro, tipo presuntuoso!!
> ...


però io di preliminari vedo parlar pochino... e invece leggo di tradimenti. Uhm.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma Oscuro apre un 3d sulla solitudine,e ricevo attestati di stima,poi scrivo porcate in questo 3d e ricevo reputazioni a manetta....allora le cose sono due è meglio che continuo a scrivere porcate,o è il caso che smetto di scrivere cose serie..:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?:rotfl:



io direi che puoi tranquillamente fare entrambe:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma Oscuro apre un 3d sulla solitudine,e ricevo attestati di stima,poi scrivo porcate in questo 3d e ricevo reputazioni a manetta....allora le cose sono due è meglio che continuo a scrivere porcate,o è il caso che smetto di scrivere cose serie..*:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?*:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Specifico del Monte Venere


 fedele al monte venere ( seeeeeee)


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi sto muto, perchè ho paura di certi punti interrogativi e di quello che dietro si nasconde.


nulla di ce si nasconde...

non avevo capito...

e siccome non ho leto tanto 
continuo a non capire...


ma
forse no avrei capito nemmeno se avessi letto...



non capia punto
u capèist?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai credo invece stia usando le basi invece.


non capia 2 la vendetta.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> io direi che puoi tranquillamente fare entrambe:smile:


Il punto è che non risulto credibile in entrambe...!O sono un porco o una persona sensibile,esiste un porco sensibile?un sensibile porco?meglio le pippe..questione di solitudine!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però io di preliminari vedo parlar pochino... e invece leggo di tradimenti. Uhm.


Cioè?

Io di la ho dato il mio contributo, cunnin... etc ed ho appena aperto in onore di oscuro un 3D sull'anal  lasciando spazio a commenti mirati sul saperne parlare. 


Ah non per ultimo sto attaccando  sottilmente le donne in maniera esagerata, ancora nessuna m'ha mandato a .....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma ci state andando proprio tutti... :smile: .... uffs... mi tocca...



dove?
posso venre anhe io?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> View attachment 6217


Anna a era innammorata di queto nick...era per lei!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nulla di ce si nasconde...
> 
> non avevo capito...
> 
> ...



Dico, se stai in "ginocchio" dietro un uomo, tu adesso capisci cosa sono le ginocchia?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non capia 2 la vendetta.



Le ginocchia sono le basi!! mizzica però!


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, se stai in "ginocchio" dietro un uomo, tu adesso capisci cosa sono le ginocchia?




la pecorina?


e parla come mangi


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Le ginocchia sono le basi!! mizzica però!


Si può anche devastare una parete anale usando altre posizioni che non sia la pecora...!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la pecorina?
> 
> 
> e parla come mangi


Sono tutto rosso in viso! ma poi che centro io aò  le ginocchia mica le ho nominato io!

Bella la pecorina però!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può anche devastare una parete anale usando altre posizioni che non sia la pecora...!



Si si si si ma nella pecora comandi l'uomo! 

Cioè comanda sempre l'uomo.  vero oscù?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?
> posso venre anhe io?


le faccio strada madame....



oscuro ha detto:


> Si può anche devastare una parete anale usando altre posizioni che non sia la pecora...!


L'anal a smorza candela è qualcosa di meraviglioso!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è che non risulto credibile in entrambe...!O sono un porco o una persona sensibile*,esiste un porco sensibile*?un sensibile porco?meglio le pippe..questione di solitudine!:rotfl:


Assolutamente si:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si:smile:


Confermo!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è che non risulto credibile in entrambe...!O sono un porco o una persona sensibile,esiste un porco sensibile?un sensibile porco?meglio le pippe..questione di solitudine!:rotfl:


sei una persona speciale..e questo dovrebbe bastarti 
il verde era il mio


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le faccio strada madame....
> 
> 
> 
> L'anal a *smorza candela *è qualcosa di meraviglioso!!!




mi fai un disegno per favore?

non la conosco questa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi fai un disegno per favore?
> 
> non la conosco questa...


Annù... oggi mi pari un po' rintronatuccia... come direbbe Stermy: dormito bene?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi fai un disegno per favore?
> 
> non la conosco questa...



uomo sdraito e donna sopra a cavalcioni 

*link VOLGARE

*http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...Smorza_nel_culo.jpg/250px-Smorza_nel_culo.jpg

* link volgare....
*


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annù... oggi mi pari un po' rintronatuccia... come direbbe Stermy: dormito bene?



Io invece la penso diversamente, ci sta marciando, e non da ora ma da tempo, infatti la battuta che prevedevo l'ha appena fatta.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> uomo sdraito e donna sopra a cavalcioni
> 
> *link VOLGARE
> 
> ...



Che bella pelle quella donna...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella pelle quella donna...


eh certo tu avrai guardato la pelle...... 

spediscimi due cannoli va....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh certo tu avrai guardato la pelle......
> 
> spediscimi due cannoli va....




Ok ma posta altro però che mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh certo tu avrai guardato la pelle......
> 
> *spediscimi due cannoli va..*..




stiamo scendendo sul volgare.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stiamo scendendo sul volgare.


Malizioso.




Caro nunzio come vedi ti abbiamo ascoltato, niente più OT.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ma posta altro però che mi è piaciuto.


www.google.it

E' come il pozzo dei desideri. Tu scrivi quello che vuoi, premi invio e si materializza sul monitor. Attenzione è tutto solo virtuale 




lui ha detto:


> stiamo scendendo sul volgare.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io invece la penso diversamente, ci sta marciando, e non da ora ma da tempo, infatti la battuta che prevedevo l'ha appena fatta.




quale?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quale?



A finisci! po pigghiari pu culu all'avutri ma non ammia!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

*OcchiVerdi*

Hai letto a quello sette volte!!! dico sette eh!! 

Ecco un'esempio di maschio tipico Occhiverdi! raccontar minchiate! anche se quella del postal market è vera.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai letto a quello sette volte!!! dico sette eh!!
> 
> Ecco un'esempio di maschio tipico Occhiverdi! raccontar minchiate! anche se quella del postal market è vera.


bhò io non metto le crocine....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A finisci! po pigghiari pu culu all'avutri ma non ammia!




ma vedi che t stai sbaghliando stavolta(beh stavolta....)
io non sto marciando su nulla
(sono seria)
quando una persona non capisce qualcosa domanda no?
domandare è lecito rispondere è cortesia no?

non avevo capito lo smorzacandela...non lo conoscevo..ho chiesco e occhi gentilmente mi ha illuminato.
non avevo capito l'ffare delle ginocchia e tu me lo hai spiegato...

ebeh?

siete tutti un attimino prevenuti...

quasi
quasi






















mi offendo.

















:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma Oscuro apre un 3d sulla solitudine,e ricevo attestati di stima,poi scrivo porcate in questo 3d e ricevo reputazioni a manetta....allora le cose sono due è meglio che continuo a scrivere porcate,o è il caso che smetto di scrivere cose serie..:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?:rotfl:


Perchè sei un porco in solitudine.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annù... oggi mi pari un po' rintronatuccia... come direbbe Stermy: dormito bene?





poco


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma vedi che t stai sbaghliando stavolta(beh stavolta....)
> io non sto marciando su nulla
> (sono seria)
> quando una persona non capisce qualcosa domanda no?
> ...


ad una donna sicula, smorza candela, non capirebbe mai. come la chiami tu.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhò io non metto le crocine....



Minchia! allora sono io che da ragazzo non ero alla pari vostra.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma vedi che t stai sbaghliando stavolta(beh stavolta....)
> io non sto marciando su nulla
> (sono seria)
> quando una persona non capisce qualcosa domanda no?
> ...


Si si.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ad una donna sicula, smorza candela, non capirebbe mai. come la chiami tu.



infatti....è quello che ho detto...

occhiverdi parlò di smorzacandela....
io ho chiesto lumi...



minchia sono tonta è vero...ma spiegare le cose 100 volte....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai letto a quello sette volte!!! dico sette eh!!
> 
> Ecco un'esempio di maschio tipico Occhiverdi! raccontar minchiate! anche se quella del postal market è vera.




chi?...



ho capito.


oggi
faccio
troppe domande...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un uomo raccontava che da ragazzo si faceva sette seghe al giorno, io ho risposto che ne facevo tre.

A quanto pare anche OcchiVerdi ne faceva sette, dandomi la conferma che quello raccontato dall'uomo è vero, e portando me in una situazione ormonale giovanile con numeri alquanto scarsi nei loro confronti.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi associo alla domanda, ma sette cosa.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi associo alla domanda, ma sette cosa.



un nuovo film credo.....

SETTE SEGHE SOTTO I MARI....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai letto a quello sette volte!!! dico sette eh!!
> 
> Ecco un'esempio di maschio tipico Occhiverdi! raccontar minchiate! anche se quella del postal market è vera.


qualcuno lo dice al fenomeno di là che Rodolfo Valentino era gay?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi associo alla domanda, ma sette cosa.


Sette seghe sotto il mare.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno lo dice al fenomeno di là che Rodolfo Valentino era gay?



Al momento sto cercando di capire se ha problemi con i gay, ora che tu comunque mi hai ricordato che R.V. era gay, lo farò presente, grazie sorellina :bacio:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sette seghe sotto il mare.



LO AVEVO GIà DETTO IO

guarda su


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> LO AVEVO GIà DETTO IO
> 
> guarda su



Preferisco guardare giù


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Preferisco guardare giù




dipende dalla prospettiva...



punti di vista


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al momento sto cercando di capire se ha problemi con i gay, ora che tu comunque mi hai ricordato che R.V. era gay, lo farò presente, grazie sorellina :bacio:


ahahahah. Lo sapevate? sapevatevelo!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende dalla prospettiva...
> 
> 
> 
> punti di vista



Posso capirla madame


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahah. Lo sapevate? sapevatevelo!:rotfl:


Ho aperto un 3d a riguardo :rotfl: chissà se avrà letto.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho aperto un 3d a riguardo :rotfl: chissà se avrà letto.



quale?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quale?



AUAHAHAUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un uomo raccontava che da ragazzo si faceva sette seghe al giorno, io ho risposto che ne facevo tre.
> 
> A quanto pare anche OcchiVerdi ne faceva sette, dandomi la conferma che quello raccontato dall'uomo è vero, e portando me in una situazione ormonale giovanile con numeri alquanto scarsi nei loro confronti.



no no aspetta... io non ho mai detto che me ne facevo sette in gioventù. Ho detto, anzi scritto, che non le contavo... 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno lo dice al fenomeno di là che Rodolfo Valentino era gay?


perchè tu ti vergogni??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAHAHAUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Ha letto. Eccome se ha letto. 

Comunque trattasi di ominide in cerca di patata e dalla cultura di un babbeo qualsiasi. Mia modestissima opinione.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ha letto. Eccome se ha letto.
> 
> Comunque trattasi di ominide in cerca di patata e dalla cultura di un babbeo qualsiasi. Mia modestissima opinione.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Mai vergonarsi delle seghe, siano esse passate, presenti e future.
Nulla di più liberatorio e soddisfacente di una bella sega, sopratutto ripensando a degli splendidi momenti trascorsi con qualche persona speciale con cui abbiamo fatto sesso e condiviso piacere. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Mai vergonarsi delle seghe, siano esse passate, presenti e future.
> Nulla di più liberatorio e *soddisfacente* di una bella sega, sopratutto ripensando a degli splendidi momenti trascorsi con qualche persona speciale con cui abbiamo fatto sesso e condiviso piacere. :smile:


Quoto tutto tranne la cosa della soddisfazione. Non che farsi le seghe non sia piacevole ma per soddisfacente io intendo altro.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne la cosa della soddisfazione. Non che farsi le seghe non sia piacevole *ma per soddisfacente io intendo altro*.


Io l'adoro. Una donna che sappia darmi piacere toccandomi nel modo giusto - che sembra facile ma non lo è per nulla, essendo (come ben saprai) la masturbazione un gesto personalissimo - è una donna che avrà la mia gratitudine eterna ....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Mai vergonarsi delle seghe, siano esse passate, presenti e future.
> Nulla di più liberatorio e soddisfacente di una bella sega, sopratutto ripensando a degli splendidi momenti trascorsi con qualche persona speciale con cui abbiamo fatto sesso e condiviso piacere. :smile:



Anche stavolta posso solo mettere la faccina:up: purtroppo non mi è permesso di quotarti.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io l'adoro. Una donna che sappia darmi piacere toccandomi nel modo giusto - che sembra facile ma non lo è per nulla, essendo (come ben saprai) la masturbazione un gesto personalissimo - è una donna che avrà la mia gratitudine eterna ....


Preferisco altro. Mi piace anche che mi masturbino, però da una donna cerco proprio altro.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno lo dice al fenomeno di là che Rodolfo Valentino era gay?



Mi sa che la prende male...
Io gli avrei lasciato l'illusione ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Mai vergonarsi delle seghe, siano esse passate, presenti e future.
> Nulla di più liberatorio e soddisfacente di una bella sega, sopratutto ripensando a degli splendidi momenti trascorsi con qualche persona speciale con cui abbiamo fatto sesso e condiviso piacere. :smile:


Sono abbastanza d'accordo ma mi sfugge il motivo di tutto questo impeto poetico. Comunque è tutta salute, per carità.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo ma mi sfugge il motivo di tutto questo impeto poetico. Comunque è tutta salute, per carità.


In effetti non c'avevo mai pensato ma si potrebbe comporre un'Ode alla Pippa. Il punctum dolens è che pur avendo un bagaglio d'esperienza in materia di tutto rispetto, difetto completamente di capacità poetica, ahimé


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti non c'avevo mai pensato ma si potrebbe comporre un'Ode alla Pippa. Il punctum dolens è che pur avendo un bagaglio d'esperienza in materia di tutto rispetto, difetto completamente di capacità poetica, ahimé


Mi sai che hai inteso male. Vabbè. Sbrì, ma tu invece a masturbazione come stai messa? Le sai fare le pippe?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Mi sai che hai inteso male*. Vabbè. Sbrì, ma tu invece a masturbazione come stai messa? Le sai fare le pippe?


Of course ....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ma posta altro però che mi è piaciuto.


si vede che siamo ai preliminari :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sai che hai inteso male. Vabbè. Sbrì, ma tu invece a masturbazione come stai messa? Le sai fare le pippe?


vuoi il curriculum?


----------



## Nunzio (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è vero che se m'iscrivo da te acchiappo? *Dipende da te *
> 
> è vero che dopo tre, massimo 4 post, qualcuna mi chiama? *Assolutamente no *
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,se ti serve un moderatore,tienimi presente,sono una persona serena,simpatica,nervi saldi,imparziale,e con una discreta cultura del mondo "ANAL"!


Azz sei quasi il mio clone se non per la discreta cultura dell'Anal 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Malizioso.
> 
> 
> Caro nunzio come vedi ti abbiamo ascoltato, niente più OT.


Se se.... :dito: (scherzo non ti offendere  )


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi il curriculum?



Solo se hai qualche premio di vantare tipo "Misspippa (tutto attaccato) 89/90" o tipo così.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo se hai qualche premio di vantare tipo "Misspippa (tutto attaccato) 89/90" o tipo così.





.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


Cos'è che non ti quadra? No, aspè: non lo voglio sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è che non ti quadra? No, aspè: non lo voglio sapere.



Eh? 

Non ti capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Non ti capisco.


Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.


.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo se hai qualche premio di vantare tipo "Misspippa (tutto attaccato) 89/90" o tipo così.


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Di o da in con su per tra fa!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Simò tu ce l'hai qualche premio da poter vantare in tal senso?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.



minchiate.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò tu ce l'hai qualche premio da poter vantare in tal senso?


ehhhhhh sapessi


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhh sapessi


ma sapessi cosa?   a gieibi piace altro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma sapessi cosa?   a gieibi piace altro.



Scrivi bene, J. and Bì! ok ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhh sapessi



Ahahhahahahahhah!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

*lui*

Ridiamo anche noi che dici ?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*si*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH io in maiuscolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahhah!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> .


la solita minchiata.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ou, non mi dirai che sopra al camino hai varie coppe, un po' di gagliardetti e la testa impagliata di qualche stronzo, eh?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


anche tu non capisci? vuoi unirti al club dei TerraTerra?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, non mi dirai che sopra al camino hai varie coppe, un po' di gagliardetti e la testa impagliata di qualche stronzo, eh?


:rotfl::rotfl:
mi stava venendo uns rispostaccia..
lasciam perdere...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> mi stava venendo uns rispostaccia..
> lasciam perdere...


Ennò mò la scrivi. Su, che le rispostacce sono le migliori.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Cosa?*



L7 ha detto:


> Mai vergonarsi delle seghe, siano esse passate, presenti e future.
> Nulla di più liberatorio e soddisfacente di una bella sega, sopratutto ripensando a degli splendidi momenti trascorsi con qualche persona speciale con cui abbiamo fatto sesso e condiviso piacere. :smile:


Io vado orgogliosissimo delle mie tribolate zaganelle,posso rinunciare a tutto ma non a certi smanettamenti giornalieri!:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò mò la scrivi. Su, che le rispostacce sono le migliori.


no  
mo resti con la curiosità  cosi impari a dubitare di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no
> mo resti con la curiosità  cosi impari a dubitare di me :mrgreen:


Uffa però.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò mò la scrivi. Su, che le rispostacce sono le migliori.


questa poi, altro che minchiata, minchiatona.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa poi, altro che minchiata, minchiatona.


ha ragione....quel tipo di rispostacce sono sempre le migliori


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo se hai qualche premio di vantare tipo "Misspippa (tutto attaccato) 89/90" o tipo così.


Ti ho inviato il tutto per mail. Ovviamente in formato pdf così che tu non possa tentare di sostituire il mio nome con il tuo.:mrgreen:


----------

